# Where is everyone from?



## kenc127

New York originally, Southern Cali now.


----------



## Guest

Rock Island, Home Of The Hopeless & Corrupt Politicians


----------



## 1A

toledo.ohio.usa.


----------



## genie

Hertfordshire, England


----------



## gimpy34

Country Music USA Nashville, TN
-"where people don't wear shoes"


----------



## Inflammed

Montreal, Canada. :shock:


----------



## Jewels

Well, I'm quite the vagabond.

But come September, I will be residing in Seattle, Washington, USA


----------



## dakotajo

I live in a small city directly on the North Dakota/Minnesota border not far from the famous city of Fargo, North Dakota. I go by "dakotajoe" cause "MinnesotaJoe" sounds like shit. I love the Minnesota lakes country and its where I spend most of my time.


----------



## university girl

near Vancouver, Bristish Columbia, Canada. I know Cloverstone and Kate also live around here. Who else out there lives around here?


----------



## optimusrhyme

Canada Ontario


----------



## Guest

I live close to the Seattle area. I don't really want to say HOW close. HEE HEE!


----------



## Snowy

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Guest

North Las Vegas.


----------



## berlin

Lanarkshire, Scotland.


----------



## Johanna

Tampere, Finland =)


----------



## lone wolf

Johanna said:


> Tampere, Finland =)


Heipsan, mie oon p??kaupunkiseudulta Espoosta (tosin alunperin Lappeenrannasta Kaakkois-Suomesta). Hauska tavata joku samasta maasta t??ll?...

Free translation: Hi, I'm from Espoo - the capital area of Finland (though originally from Lappeenranta, South-Eastern Finland). It is nice to meet someone from the same country, where I'm living...

I just couldn't resist writing hello in my mother tongue.


----------



## Guest

Montreal, Canada


----------



## Johanna

Ninnu said:


> Free translation: Hi, I'm from Espoo - the capital area of Finland (though originally from Lappeenranta, South-Eastern Finland). It is nice to meet someone from the same country, where I'm living...
> 
> I just couldn't resist writing hello in my mother tongue.


Juu heissan heissan, enp?h?n ole min?k??n muihin suomalaisiin viel? t??ll? t?rm?nnyt. Tosin vasta parisen viikkoa olen foorumia seuraillut. Saataisiinpa t?llainen koto-Suomeenkin, mutta pienen v?kiluvun maahan kun ollaan synnytty.=)

Couldn't resist either. Im sorry. =)


----------



## Guest

Hello from Montreal, Canada


----------



## Guest

Groot. De Finnen gaan omhoog beeindigen bezittend deze plaats.
Wendy? Angela? We need help.............


----------



## Guest

Minnesota, USA


----------



## Blake

Tennessee, USA


----------



## Guest

Dutch girl here!
(Im only posting because I want the Dutch flag on the homepage 8) )

Angela, where are you?


----------



## Guest

Xi'an PRChina

when i find out all the reasons

maybe i'll find anther way,find anther day

with all the changin seasons of my life

maybe i'll get it right next time :!:


----------



## biancaminola

Originally from horse country, Kentucky, USA...but currently in Metro Washington DC.


----------



## Guest

I tell people I feel like I am from Outer Space as well. That is the pefect definition of how this is...

I am from San Ramon California...

Rachel


----------



## Revelation_old

Flags updated

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/


----------



## peacedove

I'm from Illinois.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Rev, it looks cool all the flags together


----------



## grant_r

Perkasie, Pennsylvania, in the most _hypocritical country_ on the planet Earth. But we need not go there... that's a whole different topic.

And by the way, don't everyone flock to PA at once, it's not the thrill-seekers' state it's put out to be.

-Grant


----------



## swedishguy

better put the swedish flag there, too


----------



## enngirl5

North Carolina, USA


----------



## Revelation_old

Flags Updated.

added country:

Sweden

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/


----------



## pfpc

Baltimore, MD


----------



## JAG

Born in Arizona. Also got DP there. Spent 20 wonderful DP years in Texas. Currently residing in loverly Berkshire (it's a county in the UK and pronounced BARK-SURE) Some people just call the UK "England", but the Scots and the Welsh don't like that so much. Apparently they get what you call their "knickers in a twist" (in yank that's "panties in a wad").


----------



## voyager

i'm from England


----------



## g-funk

I love Moraira! My folks have a place in Javea (about 15 mins away). Spent many a lovely evening in Moraira, though those guys who play those accordion things in the streets get on my nerves....

Im from Berkshire UK too, I know it says London on my profile but didn't think anyone would have heard of Berkshire. As it appears, there are a worryingly large amount of people on this site from Berkshire. Perhaps we should look into that :!: :?:


----------



## Guest

Born in Madison, NJ....Recently moved to Charleston SC.

I love the city, but the fact I am from the North causes many people I meet to not like me! ("i hate yankees")


----------



## sleepingbeauty

Dreams come true.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

Dreams come true.


----------



## JAG

hablo espa?ol!


----------



## JAG

hablo espa?ol!


----------



## JAG

no, no soy espa?ol, amlangela. soy americano pero me encanta el castellano.


----------



## JAG

no, no soy espa?ol, amlangela. soy americano pero me encanta el castellano.


----------



## Guest

Bermuda 8)


----------



## Guest

Bermuda 8)


----------



## Baby Blue

_  Hi im from london._


----------



## Baby Blue

_  Hi im from london._


----------



## switchy

I'm a kiwi girl from Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## switchy

I'm a kiwi girl from Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## shadowness

west sussex, england.


----------



## shadowness

west sussex, england.


----------



## Kerio

I'm from Singapore. More head cases here per square inch than you can imagine.


----------



## Kerio

I'm from Singapore. More head cases here per square inch than you can imagine.


----------



## Mandy

Hi I'm from Amsterdam, the netherlands


----------



## Mandy

Hi I'm from Amsterdam, the netherlands


----------



## Guest

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Guest

Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## dalailama15




----------



## dalailama15




----------



## Guest

The deep south in the heart of the bible belt :evil: , USA

:twisted:


----------



## Guest

The deep south in the heart of the bible belt :evil: , USA

:twisted:


----------



## Guest

san antonio texas bizzznitchessss


----------



## Guest

san antonio texas bizzznitchessss


----------



## Phill

A town south-west of Sydney, Australia. (the lucky country)


----------



## Phill

A town south-west of Sydney, Australia. (the lucky country)


----------



## smog

Norway. Its chilly up here


----------



## smog

Norway. Its chilly up here


----------



## shazada (jonathan)

Hi i am from Sydney, N.S.W Australia.


----------



## shazada (jonathan)

Hi i am from Sydney, N.S.W Australia.


----------



## Guest

I'm from London


----------



## Guest

I'm from London


----------



## Guest

Alabama.


----------



## Guest

Alabama.


----------



## Matt210

Toronto,Ontario.. currently living in Ottawa,Ontario for school.


----------



## Matt210

Toronto,Ontario.. currently living in Ottawa,Ontario for school.


----------



## Mies

antwerp, belgium


----------



## Guest

Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## Guest

Florida!!! close to Orlando


----------



## Guest

Hometown - Reading, PA
Highschool - Dennis, MA
College - Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Dwing

Auckland, New Zealand, just got better today from 3 weeks in hell.


----------



## Guest

Good on you Dwing!

I'm from Sydney Australia


----------



## Dwing

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mipmunk

I am in Bristol, UK


----------



## One Child

I'm from Oulu, Finland.

Just registered.


----------



## Dwing

Welcome One Child


----------



## falling_free

From the UK , live in Cheshire just found this website today, kind of self diagonsed myself with dp a while back after reading a website but iv'e not been offically diagnosed with anything, Suprised that this site actuaallly exsisted as i'd done searches for dp on google before but not come up with this site, is it new or something?


----------



## nayashi

stepford connecticut?


----------



## Guest

Melbourne, Australia. Am originally from Sydney, however.

Just new to this forum, so I'd like to say hello to everyone here.

Greasegunx.


----------



## Guest

Ottawa, Ontario Canada


----------



## Guest

Washington, DC


----------



## Guest

New York City.... but I was born in Europe.....


----------



## DutchMark

Holland, from a little town near nijmegen, wich maybe is also a small town considering the size people from the US are used to


----------



## Phill

Hi everyone. From Sydney, Australia.
DOWN UNDER!!!

In this life you will have trouble, But take heart for i
have overcome the world. 
Jesus Christ.


----------



## Living in a fog

25 miles north of NYC on the west side of the hudson river.


----------



## Guest

:shock: I live in Never Never land. I think it is 1 hour out of NYC.......


----------



## Diverticulitis

I'm in Dorset, England, via Surrey and Herts.


----------



## Misty

Oklahoma City, Oklahoma USA

Born in TX, raised in OK and ID

don't travel much but I've been to RI, MA, CO,.... and that's about it.

I'd love to go down under!!! my dad and I were supposed to move to Australia but then he got married....  But I will visit some day in my life....I know I will :wink:


----------



## Guest

(moving to top)_


----------



## Guest

Born in russia, moved to los angeles at age 5 lived there until 16 now live in shithole Wichita,Kansas


----------



## Chris

Vancouver Canada


----------



## CECIL

Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Kelson12

Ohio!


----------



## Guest

*HULL(?????????)*


----------



## jft

Fargo, North Dakota, USA. Anybody need a slghtly dull used wood chipper?
Jim


----------



## Guest

I'm originally from Huntsville, Alabama but am now living in Washington state. 
I'm sure all the rain and darkness from winter months up here, doesn't help this dp stuff.


----------



## Guest

I live in Michigan. Does anybody else live in Michigan??


----------



## Guest

Poole in Dorset


----------



## Guest

Rhode Island. When i tell people sometimes they say "isn't that in new york?"


----------



## Guest

I'm from Sacramento, California


----------



## coco33

The land of little people.....................Ireland, North that is.


----------



## vickiejaynem

im in aberdeen scotland


----------



## Sunshine Spirit

I'm from South Wales, G.B.


----------



## Guest

Austin, Texas


----------



## Guest

Phx. Arizona. USA.


----------



## Guest

I am Karine, the old Cynthia (LOL)

Karine is my real name, I was tired of that Cynthia nick.



So it's me, again.

Karine xxx :wink:


----------



## danny

I'm from Bath in England (Somerset). Hey if anyone is also from this part of the world drop me a pm, I would love to meet someone down here.


----------



## Guest

any one live in London


----------



## Guest

Surrey


----------



## Guest

Weymouth Stan said:


> I'm in Dorset, England, via Surrey and Herts.


Weymouth rocks!!

Spent a week there last summer with some mates, absolutely awesome.

Love the bridge across the river that moves


----------



## agentcooper

i'm live in salt lake city, utah...the capitol of F-U-N! but i was born in wisconsin...and i've lived in spain and seattle, as well...


----------



## Guest

Southern California


----------



## dax

Boston


----------



## Guest

hey dax not too far away. im a rgode islander, ya masshole! LOL


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Im from South London, England


----------



## Guest

Sweden 8)


----------



## Guest

Peterborough, UK.

Well thats my first post out the way :shock:


----------



## Jojo

Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire, (UK) if anyone's heard of it!!!!


----------



## Guest

Asheville NC


----------



## enngirl5

Hey Juliet, I'm from Greenville NC. Just noticed your name and thought I'd say hi.


----------



## = n

No doubt cause for annoyance, for some reason i am another Briton :shock: , this time from East Sussex in the land of Ingles. Not that it really makes any difference to me.

I wish you well. :wink:


----------



## ShyTiger

Hello. I am from Australia-melbourne.


----------



## ShyTiger

Hey how do you all put pictures in your reply's! I am new to compters!!


----------



## Guest

ShyTiger said:


> Hey how do you all put pictures in your reply's! I am new to compters!!


when you click add reply, click any of the emoticons on the left to add them into your post


----------



## jill10

hello I am from monmouth, we are 15 miles from ross-on-wye and about 17 miles from hereford and about 45 miles from cardiff


----------



## Guest

I'm from near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Jesse10.84

Im from Victoria, Australia. Is anyone else with DP from Australia??


----------



## ShyTiger

Hey Jessie. see OZI OZI OZI. There are a few of us around!


----------



## Da'Burgh

I was born in Pittsburgh, moved to lower Michigan but then I moved back to Pittsburgh, PA (USA) and have lived here for quite some time now. Hence the user name"Da'Burgh"


----------



## mcsiegs

Allentown, Pennsylvania


----------



## MorebeingMe

California, my hometown's San Jose, and so was my reality.
Right now I'm "visiting" in the Sacramento Area


----------



## sming

Anglesey in North Wales. Am from a village a couple of miles from that place with the bonkers name: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.

Now residing temporarily (in more ways than one...) in NYC.


----------



## mulder

I'm from Bristol in the UK. Seen some other people from here in the memberlist, not sure if they've posted recently though?


----------



## johncav

from yonkers ,new york


----------



## Synapse

I was from Thailand


----------



## Guest

Hey Da'Burgh, I'm from down here in Morgantown, WV, so I've been up there plenty of times being that it's the nearest city.


----------



## rainboteers

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Guest

Arvada, Colorado here.

Mystic


----------



## Guest

Rothschild, Wisconsin. which is right by Wausau, about a 1/2 hour north of Stevens Point. and northwest of Green Bay. Basically, northcentral WI. I also go to college in St. Paul, MN. I will be moving back in three weeks. Yea for the midwest!

brittany


----------



## agentcooper

hey britters  i grew up in ripon, wi (near oshkosh). wisconsin's a great state...even if it is waaayyyy too cold in the winter. the people are so nice in the midwest. i live in salt lake city, utah, now. it's better weather, for sure, but the people are a lot more up tight.

welcome to the boards...


----------



## Guest

thanks!!


----------



## Lisa1

New Brunswick, Canada... east coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Austin Texas


----------



## Universal

Brooklyn, NY, USA home of Burger King and crack pipes

yay yay!


----------



## Guest

Nice to here there is someone else from Finland.
Laurello

Olisi mukava meilailla/chattailla kanssasi Johanna (that is in finnish message to Johanna, so do not worry if you do not understand that, it is not a sign of big promlem).


----------



## Lilymoonchild

Ogden, Utah


----------



## Guest

Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Sojourner

Boston/Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA


----------



## delicateshadow

N.W. London, UK


----------



## peaceboy23

Southwest Virginia here


----------



## Guest

Hey All!

Been months since I visited the site.

I am in San Francisco, CA. Travel for work between coasts and in between =)

ciao


----------



## yesemina

Hey, just joined. I'm from Portland, Oregon


----------



## Welshlad

I've been reading through the forums here for a few weeks now and finally decided to join because I think this site comes up with some really good issues and support for people like us. I'm amazed at how many people suffer from this. At first I thought it must have been the rarest disorder on earth- why doesn't it get ne publicity?

Neway, enough of that. I'm from South Wales and am studying at uni in Scotland.


----------



## Guest

oslo, norway


----------



## Guest

oslo, norway


----------



## Guest

I?m from Madrid, Spain. I think I?m the only Spanish here :?


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm from Devon in England!

Have just joined as seem to be experiencing a relapse after a relatively quiet 12 months although have suffered for about 15 years now!

Love Annie


----------



## danilee

From Northern illinois. Live in Texas


----------



## enigma

danilee said:


> Live in Texas


What part of Texas? I'm in Texas (D/FW vicinity).

e


----------



## LOSTONE

SW Chicago burbs. Moving to Honolulu HI ASAP!


----------



## Guest

Gower, South Wales.


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody!
I'm new here and i'm from Italy.


----------



## Guest

toronto, ontario, canada... which people make out as being a lot "cooler" than it really is.


----------



## Guest

Hi new here.

I am from GREECE.


----------



## livinginhell333

i'm from d-block connecticut. danbury, CT.


----------



## DjJo

Toronto Ontario


----------



## Luka

Holland!


----------



## JaoDP123

I'm from Montana and in case your wondering, it is a state. Nice to know DP has the map covered. LET'S START A REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Guest

I am from California


----------



## Imagine

Dunno if I've already posted in this topic or not....

I was born and still live in the city of Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

HI IM LISA IM 27 FROM CROYDON , SURREY , ENGLAND!!!! X X X X


----------



## Guest

A suburb of Mpls 
Crystal, MN


----------



## Guest

Czech Republic, Europe - anybody coming for a weekend in Prague?


----------



## Guest

I'm from Philadelphia... and wishing to actually live there some time soon.


----------



## Imagine




----------



## Luka

Holland, Amsterdam


----------



## Guest

Raciborz,Poland currently NJ


----------



## triplesix

Newark ohio


----------



## fingertingle

Detroit, MI


----------



## MrMortgage

California, Los Angeles


----------



## Guest

Marietta.Ohio.USA


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

wow!!!!! loadsa peeps from america!!!!

are there any from croydon?????????????? in uk???????????


----------



## Guest

I live in Michigan. Hoping to move when I get done with school.


----------



## murderroutine

Kenmore, WA .. soon to be Austin, TX


----------



## Guest

living in tyne and wear u.k. famous for bridges. geordies and football.


----------



## Guest

Kentucky


----------



## Andy

North west England.


----------



## drcyclps

Salem, Oregon. Earth. In the middle of space.


----------



## bark

Westchester, NY... :arrow:


----------



## Guest

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Guest

im maria, i live in sheffield england.


----------



## lies

blankenberge -->belgium


----------



## bigpete87

Los Angeles County, California


----------



## Guest_

.


----------



## bedina

Budapest - Hungary


----------



## TotallyPhazed

Kent, South East England


----------



## Guest

Hi all,
Im from Yorkshire, UK.


----------



## Guest

Florida


----------



## bronson

hy everyone, i'm from france but leaved in uk since 1999, came here alone thinking it would have make me feel more of anything, only did the opsite, now i think im good for the past 4 mounth, but i am scared its just my mind playing another trick on me :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

im in th uk, derbyshire area


----------



## Guest

stockholm, sweden.


----------



## Guest

South coast of Australia, i think


----------



## Guest

Kitchener/Waterloo,Ontario. Canada

~bianca


----------



## freesong

I am in Oklahoma City Oklahoma. Lots of friendly people in this state. Trying to find others here who have this disorder to try to put together a support group.


----------



## freesong

Oklahoma. I have also lived in Texas, Ohio, Michigan, Massachusetts, Colorado, Missouri and West Berlin Germany. Not an army brat either. Loved to travel in Europe and visited Holland (favorite), France, Switzerland, Austria,Belgium etc. When I get well, I will travel to more countries including Italy, Spain, Greece and China. Have no desire to see the down under at this time but love the people. I have been to many countries in Central America and have visited many places in Mexico. Because I have moved so much, over 40 times, it is difficult to call anyplace home. I used to love life and people and adventure and this condition has put an abrupt stop to all of that. Maybe I needed a break!


----------



## ashley50

---


----------



## Guest

Wimbledon in London. Yes, where the tennis is.


----------



## diamondroad

Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## strangermyself

hi, new here.
i'm from italy.


----------



## frony

Hi, im new here, and im from the Czech Republic....or maybe i should say former Czechoslovakia...that ought to ring a bell :wink:


----------



## Mysticjive

Arvada, Colorado


----------



## jujuiball

a still wet and rainy northern california


----------



## Epiphany

Sunny Perth, Western Australia...


----------



## Terence999

tampa florida USA


----------



## BlueCloud

From the sunny Canary Islands... hola! 8)


----------



## exorcysta

los angeles
but i live in charlottesville virginia


----------



## Loki

Kiwi, just moved to Sydney Australia, a great but pretty crazy town


----------



## VampireDon316

Sevierville, TN.


----------



## Heartbeats

Leiria, Portugal


----------



## Rocketsurgeon

Tampa, FL


----------



## Pancthulhu

Somerset, England.


----------



## hurley

Kent, England.


----------



## dpgirl71

*Originally from San Juan, Puerto Rico, Now living in Lakeland, Florida. *


----------



## ANNA B.

ST. LOUIS , MISSOURI - HOME OF MY FAVORITE BASEBALL TEAM, THE ST. LOUIS CARDINALS !!!!  8) ANNA B.


----------



## GodLuvsAMonkey

Hello Everyone. I'm in FL.


----------



## bobbi

Hi, I'm from Bucks county, Pennsylvania. Near Philly


----------



## hangingon77

Near atlanta, ga.


----------



## Starz5

Georgia, USA


----------



## marymac

New Jersey.


----------



## JohntyRhodes

Southport, England
Which is mad as My Mates are currently in Southport , Austrailia.

Sunny Southport and for a change it is today 33oc.


----------



## maccapretz

sydney, australia


----------



## Absent

I'm in Bristol, Great Britain.


----------



## darkmold

Ohio, USA

Although I'd much rather be from somewhere exciting....


----------



## Ayato

Atlanta, GA here


----------



## Jugbandblues

Brooklet, Georgia  but I'm from Savannah GA which is nice.


----------



## greensong

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Don_Esporian

Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+

Dublins (un)Fair City, Ireland


----------



## salgal

Temecula, California


----------



## much afraid

8) San Diego California. Great weather but getting to crowded.


----------



## tia

I'm from Storrs Ct.
I live in a depersonalized state, getting brief periods of complete wellness. Confused me as well as others. I have two boys age 3 and 20 months. I know I'm going crazy. I can't remember 2 minutes ago, smiles. Glad to have found all of you. Been searching for years. My issues are progressing and I admit to being scared. I need to raise this boys...smiles. Does anyone else shake sometimes, or get the chills? Hardest part is driving and trying to remember my real life...luckily kids bring you back a bit. Would love friends to chat with. Feel so desparate for answers and I know there are none. Feeling more and more delusional, dizzy, eye movement, spacing too long, not noticing people in room...in and out of thoughts verses nothing. Can feel good with nothing...not when you need to feed kids though. Nice sometimes but mostly hell when you can't get out. Still fighting. Everyday. Anyone think they get sensations of paranormal things and not certain if true or delusion too? I Have a great life, if I could just be present. My biggest fear is becoming catatonic. Would love nice friends who understand. T


----------



## californian

i was born and raised in whittier, ca (hometown of Richard Nixon  ) which is a suburb of Los Angeles.

I now live in Yonkers, the largest suburb or New York City because I am attending seminary (Eastern Orthodox).


----------



## SensitiveSoul

CT


----------



## deadstar628

Hi..John here....23 from Cleveland, Ohio...If there are any other dp'ers from around the area with chronic dp like me, feel free to drop me a line.....


----------



## mezz

Tampere, Finland


----------



## cass226

unfortunately, 
Memphis, TN...elvis...grizzlies...etc...


----------



## Missfoggy

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.

The nation's capital.


----------



## whitewater11

Boston MA here

love that dirty water (not) lol


----------



## Andrew

Denver (area) Colorado


----------



## mind^partizan

I was born in Lithuania (Europe), but currently I live in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## chiendeguerre

I live in Liverpool, UK.

it seems to me that if you aren't deeply unhappy because of this affliction you are not really suffering from it.

Queer isn't it, how people with mental health difficulties are somehow obliged to be miserable wretches having to accept the inevitable doom of their situation.

If people can't feel pity for you their only other option seems to be fear.

theres nothing wrong with us.


----------



## Amberlou

Physically in Newcastle area- U.K, lived in Cardiff for the past 10 years but back 'home' as of a month ago.Mentally am quite unsure where i am/went but at the same time i do...how strange this is.


----------



## twinsandone

Manila, Philippines


----------



## PPPP

:?


----------



## Dreamland

Blue Moon of Kentucky keep on shining.....!!


----------



## DrMom

Hi all. I'm a mother who is very anxious and worried about our son. He's 23 and has been experiencing DP for about 3 years now. We had no clue what it was; it started out with only a second or two and progressed to "episodes" lasting up to 15 minutes 4 or 5 times a day and now is almost a constant feeling. He is so disturbed by this condition and is most worried about the lack of empathy or emotions he used to feel so strongly. I want to scream. I only joined this forum because I don't know what else to do. He is the most sensitive, talented person; and I think that is what is most disturbing. His father "developed" Tourette Syndrome 7 years ago (took Zoloft for depression and it unmasked overnight all the symptoms of Tourette's permanently), and we all (loving family of 5) have been through unbelievable changes in our lives. I'm thinking those stresses might have contributed to his problems but who knows? Anyway, he's been tested for Epilepsy, went to a Neuro-Psych who was HORRIBLE, and was absolutely NO Help - just didn't believe him. My son has never taken any drugs to "induce" this condition, but has gone through a very traumatic separation for 2 years where he literally told himself we did not exist, in order to get through it. That must be part of this mess. He is unable to get on with his life; we are now looking for a therapist or counselor or psychiatrist to help him at least talk about this with someone who would understand. Thanks so much for letting me vent a little and if ANY OF YOU have ANY suggestions as to what he/we should do or who we could go to that would be close to the Seattle, Washington or Gettysburg, Pennsyvania areas for help, I couldn't tell you how much I would appreciate it!!! I feel for you all and even though it's difficult to read some of your thoughts (painful), I am grateful for your insights and expressions of your own experiences. This has been terrible for us - but of course, nothing as bad for us, as it is for our son - and I know you're all going through the same hell. Take care sweet ones. DrMom


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh

Quebec City, Canada!!


----------



## Max_Power

Canada's capital. Ottawa, Ontario.


----------



## jlr19

Originally Kent Island, in Maryland, (it's and island in the Chesapeke Bay) and now Frederick, Maryland.


----------



## jlr19

*an


----------



## jlr19

*an


----------



## freddy28

Hi everyone

Im from Perth, Western Australia

looking for others in the area


----------



## EverDream

ok i'll say it again here, just in case...
Near Haifa, Israel. Next week i'll be living next to Tel- Aviv.


----------



## Angel

Originally from Michigan, currently living in Georgia. Army brat so have lived all over and hope to move again soon.
I used to post on the old site as Chimaera.


----------



## jeanie82

Melbourne, Australia.

Would love to chat with anyone in Aus


----------



## Fant?me

Montr?al, Canada!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## invisible.ink

Illinois, USA


----------



## FeelingFake123

Ontario, canada. a little bit north of toronto.


----------



## sociallydistorted

Suburbia, outside of Seattle, WA.


----------



## suz

I'm from a small town near Manchester in the United Kingdom.

Any locals?

zbohem x


----------



## brandon is not taken

suburban philadephia, pa, USA


----------



## Rhavencraft

I live in the Seattle area.


----------



## veredavid

Hi from Tel-Aviv Israel


----------



## severed

Winnipeg, a little prairie city in Canada.. and maybe the only one here


----------



## MeMyself and...who?

Hi! I'm from a little town in the province of Qu?bec,Canada named Sainte-Anne-Des-Plaines.

Quite a stereotypical name for a town in Qu?bec! Just 30 minutes away from Montr?al.


----------



## Guest

Fant?me and Me,Myself and...who? sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g.  :lol:


----------



## Marre90

Im from sweden


----------



## SilentChaos

itty bitty litttle Rhode Island born and raised in MA
East coast - USA 8)


----------



## Anla

I live in Virginia, USA

Anla


----------



## Life Sentence?

I'm in central New Jersey, USA, about 50 miles West of NYC.


----------



## PainRedefined

I'm about 45 minutes north of Philadelphia.


----------



## szeret

Chelmsford, Essex, England.


----------



## lpolo69

Hello everyone IM from Illinois, USA i have been suffering with anxiety for about 6 years now I went from high anxiety to panic attacks and and currently with DP.


----------



## brian927

I'm 19, from Pennsylvania, outside of Philadelphia. I currently have anxiety/depression problems, which I believe is where the depersonalization came from.


----------



## clare

Originally from Italy but living in London ( Enfield )


----------



## Oriel

Sydney, Australia!


----------



## TerriW

New Castle, Pennsylvania


----------



## missduivel

`the netherlands 
someone from the netherlands still on this forum?


----------



## twitchingbird

I'm currently in Arcata, California. I'm really hoping to leave soon. I'm originally from the East Coast. I want to find someone to hold me and remind me of everything I forgot when it happens. I want to hold someone to and tell them it'll all be okay.


----------



## Guest

twitchingbird said:


> I want to find someone to hold me and remind me of everything I forgot when it happens. I want to hold someone to and tell them it'll all be okay.


You remind me of some one...


----------



## Surfingisfun001

California


----------



## Guest

wOOt!

Orange County Choppers!

I used to love watching that program!


----------



## Tracey O'Dea

I'm new and from Melbourne Australia


----------



## playing with shadows

Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## tifftoro

Regina, SK Canada
The flatlands where you can see your dog running away for days....


----------



## CheekySweetAngel

North Wales, UK


----------



## therese cowen

Hi, I'm from New South Wales, Australia


----------



## hope_29

From Hungary... :roll:


----------



## QuickSand444

Glendale, California


----------



## anisha

im 20 from england(leicester) and im feeling like im the only one in this city who has this not so nice disorder im looking for friends! :roll: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxaw89xx

Overland Park, Kansas!
Moving soon to Seattle, Washington or Portland, Oregon. Haven't decided yet!


----------



## SymbiX

Athens, Greece, where the green is... uhm, well there's no green but DP/DR is very common


----------



## Emmanuella

From France but actually I live in The Netherlands since 3 years.


----------



## afireinside

Australia, Sydney NSW


----------



## guessthenguess

intruder from the middle east  , Jordan


----------



## AlexXD

East Coast, USA


----------



## Gerda

The Netherlands


----------



## replaced

Toronto, Ontario, Canada

I AM CANADIAN..EH!!


----------



## Memorex777

A little town in South Texas


----------



## Jojo

Buckinghamshire England


----------



## Guest

I'm from Derbyshire would you beleive it? ... I get the funny feeling i've been here before.... :?: :lol:


----------



## Guest

You sound familiar man, do I know you?

.............................. :mrgreen:


----------



## angelicaa

Hello. I am from Sacramento, California.


----------



## Guest

*FOOKIN SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *don't blow me cover mannnn, no one knows who I am yet!!! :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## JoeKav47

Silver Spring, Maryland


----------



## xMythOne

Auckland, New Zealand =]


----------



## ROTM

Hey, I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## GoneInSpace

Toronto, Canada


----------



## lovestorms

Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## hautboiss

new york, usa.


----------



## Guest

I'm from wankvill


----------



## Suzanne

I am from Queens, New York


----------



## voku

Tartu, Estonia


----------



## SpanishMoon

Hello!
I?m from Spain!


----------



## amphibians

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm from wankvill


 

I'm from Sweden :lol:


----------



## Guest

You're cute


----------



## amphibians

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're cute


Haha no.. I'm not P.p


----------



## Guest

Yesh you are =P


----------



## amphibians

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yesh you are =P


hahahah no.
>.>


----------



## Guest

Meowy! YESHHHHHHhhhh Ahhhhhhhhh :mrgreen:


----------



## amphibians

;;


----------



## Guest




----------



## amphibians




----------



## Guest




----------



## WHISPER

PORTUGAL


----------



## banker

i'm from perth western australia. if anyone has had success with any docs from my area can you please please please let me know!!


----------



## timeless

Bournemouth, England


----------



## jay2008

Jamie from Cincinnati, OH


----------



## wobbles

Leeds, England - but am Australian


----------



## seperatelypeaceful

nantucket, massachusetts
the cherry blosssoms are is full bloom and its loooovely!
my name is jesse, and i am a girl. this is my full name, even though most people dont believe me.


----------



## Guest

Bristol, UK


----------



## fellinghelpless

Winnersh, Wokingham....Berkshire UK


----------



## szeret

essex, England.


----------



## Guest

Originally from Yonkers, New York now living in Miami, Florida.


----------



## tma621

Boston, Ma


----------



## -dennis-

My name is Dennis, 27 years old, and I'm from Harlingen a small town in The Netherlands.


----------



## cyberafrica

Hi

Cyberafrica from Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Entpers?nlichunG

Actually I dunno.


----------



## Eco

Sweden, new to this forum


----------



## Tanith

from Scotland here, also rather new to the forum


----------



## CrypticUk

Newcastle, England.


----------



## Rein

From the Netherlands


----------



## pagirl

I'm from Eastern PA - if anybody else is in PA, I'm interested in hearing from you!


----------



## hurricane12

bronx new york. are you from east stroudsburg?^^^ my cuzzin lives there in pennestates


----------



## emc2

Austin, Texas.


----------



## smitfraud

sheffield,england


----------



## Fant?me

I is in Philadelphia at the moment. Soon to float elsewhere.


----------



## FindPanicCure

Toronto, Canada but will soon move to Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## Littlelede

I am from North Delta, B.C. Suburb of Vancouver.


----------



## AmeliaDali

Texas/England/Illinois

I'm from West/Central Tx, studied abroad in Oxford, and am now living in Chicago.


----------



## Guest

I'm from twatland.


----------



## Guest

Boy I wish I was in twatland.


----------



## xxxphillixxx

Im from New York =D


----------



## Tenken

california


----------



## AntiSocial

kootenays in canada (not listing the exact city for personal reasons)


----------



## dcalkins

Hell, it really doesn't matter where I'm from. I just wish I could be where I am.


----------



## Adem

hey all

im from detroit


----------



## RonsonJohnson

dcalkins said:


> Hell, it really doesn't matter where I'm from. I just wish I could be where I am.


HAHA! that was cool


----------



## ethopia

Florida now, originally from New York


----------



## Guest

Im from Donkey land. Nice to meet ya'll


----------



## kpike44

Lawrenceburg, Tennessee
Its a very samll town about 2 hours south of Nashville, TN


----------



## blank

I'm from a village in Surrey, England


----------



## LoneWolf

I'm from Oulu, Finland.


----------



## SistA HazeL

Originally from the Philippines

Now living in Brisbane, Australia (since 1988)


----------



## coffeecup

complete load of arse.. as this is so old , but im from (around liverpool)

but..born lancastrian


----------



## Guest

I'm from your Uranus.


----------



## Mark

dcalkins said:


> Hell, it really doesn't matter where I'm from. I just wish I could be where I am.


I want to put that on a t-shirt.
Oh christ, I love that.
I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Mark do it and we could sell them on here. Hell it would be better than wax and pictures combined.


----------



## voidvoid

surfingisfun001 said:


> Mark do it and we could sell them on here. Hell it would be better than wax and pictures combined.


I?d buy one faster than a... someone that does something very fast.


----------



## champion4life

central california!!! :twisted:


----------



## AntiSocial

straight out the red depths of hell


----------



## pauldvi

Hiya, from soon-to-be-sunny Cape Town, South Africa 

- Please don't steal...the goverment hates competition! :mrgreen:


----------



## RLM

I am in NE Ohio in the US. I just saw the movie "Numb" last night and looked up the condition as it sounded so much like how I feel and have felt for a long time. I did a bit of research and discovered I have Dereliazation disorder. I have had it for years. I have had therapy and never once did a therapist suggest this. It pisses me off. I have come to totally distrust the field of psychology. I am alergic to most anti-depressants and have had very dangerous reactions to a couple of them. Yet, I was urged to stay on them. If my body hates them to this extent, why would I continue being on them? The whole thing of moving away from therapy I see as malpractice. I don't care if the norm is to not engage in it and only perscribe drugs. You change a field so that the legal definition of malpractice cannot be applied so that you can't be sued. It is amazing. Anyway, I want so much to come back to myself. I can remember having this at times as a child. Then, it would go away for a short period and then some emotional something or another would occur and I would be right back where I started. I have been living in a circle. Also, is anyone else here empathic? I hate to bring something like this up as most people don't believe in that there are supersensitive people that can pick up and absorb the feelings of other people. But, it exists and if you have an anxiety disorder it only adds to it. It causes you to disassociate from life to avoid stumbling upon someone's ill will towards you. When you have high anxiety, you expect it and so pick it up and absorb it.

What have others done that works that brings some relief for any amount of time? Hey, how does someone perform a spell check?


----------



## MrEggsalad

From Dayton, Ohio


----------



## skye

Hi, I am orignially from Bulgaria but live in Joburg, sunny South africa.


----------



## brittnmarin

HI! I'm from Northern California


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd

I am from SoCal, San Diego i've sufferered from DP for about a year and a half now it seems to get stronger some days and other days just ween off, don't know if it's lack of sleep or anything like that someone care to help elaborate?


----------



## wednesday

la!
=]


----------



## ThreePlateDan

San Diego, CA where the weather is awesome!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Hey Dazed N Confused and Wednesday abd ThreePlatesDan,I am right in between all of you (Orange County). We should take a DP road trip to Mexico when the riots/whatever is going on down there right now clears up so we don't get shot. Get some good cervasas, lobster, tacos, and catch a wave to freedom.


----------



## Conjurus

The great state of Ohio.


----------



## pc600

Taipei, Taiwan. But now in Canberra, Australia.


----------



## pagirl

is anybody out there from the eastern PA area - like Allentown, Bethlehem or Easton?
If so, I'd like to hear from you - email me at [email protected]


----------



## doctor61

india


----------



## gmriefler

houston texas...but i really consider myself to be a jersey boy, since I was born and raised in new jersey until 5 years ago...sorry, no connections to the mafia here :wink:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS

*I'm from Croydon , Surrey in the uk ...  *


----------



## suesmith5753

I am a babyboomer from central NY state. I have had dp at age 7 for a very short time, by the grace of God, then again at age 22, for a little longer, and lastly, at age 53. It has lasted now for 2 1/2 years. I am a newcomer to this forum and feel great relief that I am not alone suffering from dp/dr..... My compassion to you all.


----------



## Rein

Hi suesmith5753 welcome on this forum!


----------



## dp_kid

im from sweden!


----------



## winniebree

From China originally


----------



## scylla

Mexico, but living in Israel.


----------



## Sleepwalker

Sleepwalker Trinidad & Tobago


----------



## Ecorvi

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## creativeinchaos

Originally from FL, lived in Northern CA (mom's still there), now I live in Northern IL where it is waaaaay too cold for me.


----------



## stephanie3

Lorain, ohio (right outside cleveland)


----------



## guitarman

An hour west of Toronto, Canada.


----------



## ghostown

HI I'm from London and think I may be a dp sufferer. Anyone local...ish get in contact lets help eachother.


----------



## doctor61

India.anyone from india here? Pls message me


----------



## drawynitsed

I'm living just outside of San Antonio, Texas, USA right now.


----------



## Sleepwalker

Trinidad & Tobago (West Indies) no-not Jamaica )


----------



## catherinejulia

I am from PA. I am currently suffering from Depersonalization. I believe it is from being on Effexor XR for many years. I am currently in the process of tapering off Effexor XR with my Dr's support.


----------



## Zoey

2004! I am answering a 4 year old question? Oh well...

I am from San Francisco, CA. I live a few blocks from Golden Gate Park.


----------



## marta

W?oszczowa, Poland


----------



## Sketch2000

From South Florida...


----------



## Hazey

I am in Seattle, Washington. 

Raaain.


----------



## hope1

Albuquerque, NM...the land of green chile


----------



## boohootoo

Seattle, wa


----------



## elcamera

Canterbury, England


----------



## checkmate2006

Plainville, Kansas


----------



## amandamac

Rhode Island


----------



## Cat51998

Redondo Beach, CA


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Cat51998 said:


> Redondo Beach, CA


Ever head towards Laguna? I'm from that area.


----------



## xnodwavebackaway

*is there anybody who has dp and lives in southern jersey?
my boyfriends suffering with it and he tells me time and time again I won't understand only someone else who has it will. and he constantly tells me he wishes he could talk to someone else who's going through it. So I figured i'd try to find someone who's from around us to talk to him because I can't stand seeing him so upset any longer. He's giving up all hope because the meds his pysch put him on arn't helping with the feeling unreal part.

so does anyone live in jersey who could possibly talk to him?*


----------



## Surfingisfun001

have you showed him this site?


----------



## Mathu

Born in the Middle East, raised in the UK. :!:


----------



## scylla

Where in the middle east Mathus? (you don't mind my asking, Do you?)


----------



## invisible.ink

Is anybody in the Midwest? Or more specifically, Illinois?


----------



## Ecorvi

Hi Cat, I saw on MTV that there is a curfew in Redondo Beach, is it true?


----------



## creativeinchaos

I'm in IL! Rockford, to be a little more specific.


----------



## Susie

Outside of Detroit, Michigan


----------



## peachy

detroit michigan eh? me too.

what parts?


----------



## justadream

New Jersey,
hey xnodsmilebackaway I replied to your post before... 
I'm relatively new to all of this (finding out I have DP/DR) but I'd be glad to help.


----------



## bgd

Vancouver, Canada


----------



## fanrun

wow everyone seems to be from the west  im from the middle east. the kingdom of jordan to be precise...i wonder if any other arabs have this problem...no wonder why i thought i was the only one in the world that was experiencing this strange disorder lol


----------



## kristophromero

Newcastle, England!


----------



## Zangetsu

Born in Casablanca, Morocco. Live in upstate NY.


----------



## Lil Beacher 09

Clearwater, FL =)


----------



## ybear

Brighton, England


----------



## diagnosedindigo

im in fort myers florida now. buut im goin to the coasties in summer.


----------



## jay2008

North of Cincinnati, OH in the suburbs


----------



## dizzylizzy

Hey, I'm from Chicago


----------



## Lingonet

I'm from Sweden.


----------



## Guest

From Rochester, MN currrently moved to Minneapolis, MN


----------



## invisible.ink

dizzylizzy said:


> Hey, I'm from Chicago


Hey there! There are two of us in Rockford. I always get excited when I learn of another DP'er near me! lol


----------



## depressedloser

Seattle, WA here.


----------



## danilovsky

I'm from Brazil, nice to meet everybody.

I am very pleased to meet everyone here, knowing that we can get together to help each other, spreading information on depersonalization, and stand up for our interest, i mean, that this disease/symptom be studied more for finding the cure for it.


----------



## Butter

South West, UK'


----------



## basileia

HI!ATHENS,GREECE :


----------



## debbie710

I'm 46 and was just diagnosed with depersonalization disorder. I'm scared shit about. I'm taking meds and having therapy. But everyday is so difficult.I live in Long Island. I am married with 6 kids. I need help.


----------



## ryanweatherby

Grand Junction, Colorado. Without the beautiful mountains to look at, i'd go insane. Oh wait, I already am. haha.


----------



## ChampionSocks

los Angeles California


----------



## Ghostmon

I have been living in Northern California, SF Bay Area for over thirty years, although I am originally from New York.


----------



## Ajv3523

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## schmoe5

Godfrey, Illinois (St. Louis metro area)


----------



## sweet_eyes

Louisiana


----------



## HippieDude

New York - Brooklyn


----------



## phaeton

I'm a doctor living with derealization from Russia


----------



## konstantine02

Bay Area, California.

Originally from Westchester, New York


----------



## kpike44

I am from a very small town that lies in the border of alabama and Tennesee. 
Lawrenceburg TN. ITs about 2 hours south of Music City Nashville.


----------



## paddedroom32

sudbury ontario canada


----------



## KCrazy

Im from lame ass colorado


----------



## staples

Baltimore, Maryland here


----------



## lcich

I'm in Illinois, near St. Louis


----------



## justmaggie

I'm maggie, I come from the England. 
Howdy ya'll!


----------



## Sleepwalker

Welcome maggie! Incidentally, I'm from Trinidad.


----------



## Mcren

The names Matt, I'm from a crappy small town called El Dorado Kansas, little east of Wichita.


----------



## Anti-Distinctlyminty

England. 
Also, hi everyone...I can't tell you what a relief it is to finally realise I'm not alone after over 10 years of this.


----------



## Rein

Anti-Distinctlyminty said:


> England.
> Also, hi everyone...I can't tell you what a relief it is to finally realise I'm not alone after over 10 years of this.


welcome on the forum


----------



## RAK

I'm Richard, from London, England.


----------



## tizziano

3rd Rock from the Sun

San Diego, CA


----------



## mikesolomon

Toronto, Ontario. Canada


----------



## aeydownlow

Manila. Philippines


----------



## shaolinbomber

DALLAS TEXAS


----------



## pwrinkle

Was originally shit on a rock and hatched by the sun but now living in Nashville(and not digging it at all  )


----------



## DemonBlood

Rhode Island.


----------



## Rebekah

York, PA


----------



## voidvoid

Sweden, but wanna live in Canada or Holland or California(even if its in the US). Or become a dentist in England, have a friend there who makes like 15k euro monthly being a dentist.


----------



## Marcuse

Sweden, Stockholm. Currently living in the deep north of sweden though.


----------



## dreamblkgold

charlotte, nc


----------



## cristiano

Hello friends.Nice to meet you all.I'm cristiano from spain.
_______________________________________


----------



## brokenheart

Hawaii


----------



## xcupcakexmidgetx

Ohio


----------



## pheebz123

*Im from Hampshire, England

*


----------



## bigspinningrock

Baltimore, MD


----------



## GothicFighter

I'm from Romania. seems I'm the only one.


----------



## adyttzzzzu

GothicFighter said:


> I'm from Romania. seems I'm the only one.


Neah,you're not the only one,i'm from Romania aswell.


----------



## GothicFighter

Oh, great!


----------



## cass75

Surrey, England :|


----------



## Nothing real

Hi I'm from Wisconsin. I sure hope I get some insight from all of you.


----------



## from.the.ashes

I'm from Australia


----------



## jay2008

Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## 5fishlimitbass

I am from murrieta, ca. Just north of san diego>


----------



## ArabianDpBeauty

I`m from cologne, Germany


----------



## Confusor

Hi! I'm Marc. I come from a small town near Montr?al in Canada


----------



## helen888

Surrey, England, hi everyone around the world!


----------



## xcharlix

Southampton, England

Hello Everyone


----------



## ZachT

ALASKA


----------



## nonono

I am from Latvia and I hope that at least someone of you has ever heard this word...


----------



## Sleepwalker

Hi, nonono. 

East Baltic sea. Formerly of Soviet Union. Correct? 
I'm from The Republic of Trinidad and Tobago; ever heard of it?


----------



## gracie.

Dallas Tx.


----------



## Guest

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Disordered Indoors

hello everybody!

i am half Greek & half Finnish

i live in Greece (N)


----------



## Guest

Rochester, Minnesota now living in Minneapolis, MN


----------



## JoCZker

Czech Republic.  Best country for life, worst country for DRDP.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life

Glasgow, Scotland, United Kingdom


----------



## HelianthusRay

From Alabama, moved to Arizona, now living in Minnesota....all in the matter of less than two months.


----------



## nonono

Sleepwalker said:


> Hi, nonono.
> 
> East Baltic sea. Formerly of Soviet Union. Correct?
> I'm from The Republic of Trinidad and Tobago; ever heard of it?


wow I'm impressed!!! actually my country was occupied by Soviet Union, but that's secondary! it's great that someone knows it!


----------



## Jessesaur

Northern California, USA


----------



## Anna_Banana

In Canada, in the State of Quebec, not too far away from MTL..

Are there people in my area?


----------



## BananaMan

Australia.


----------



## Zach

Boston, Massachusetts USA


----------



## voidvoid

Sweden.


----------



## JamesV

Canada


----------



## Kitr

Slovenia


----------



## awm4

originally and currently New York, though I may be moving back to Paris in January if all goes well.  there doesn't seem to be anyone from France here, it's odd.


----------



## chip95338

United Kingdom, about an hour from London by car


----------



## chip95338

United Kingdom, about an hour from London by car


----------



## SINYGirL

new york city


----------



## SINYGirL

new york city


----------



## josh_b44231

Akron, Ohio U.S.A.

Originally from Ravenna, Ohio.


----------



## ThereseSweden

Sweden


----------



## voidvoid

Another Swede! We dont really grow on trees on this forum, welcome Therese.


----------



## Tommygunz

spokane, wa, u.s.a.


----------



## voidvoid

awm4 said:


> originally and currently New York, though I may be moving back to Paris in January if all goes well.  there doesn't seem to be anyone from France here, it's odd.


Thats because french people refuse to speak english.


----------



## DitzyBlonde

Kentucky


----------



## awm4

Inzom said:


> awm4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> originally and currently New York, though I may be moving back to Paris in January if all goes well.  there doesn't seem to be anyone from France here, it's odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because french people refuse to speak english.
Click to expand...

haha, true.


----------



## josh_b44231

Ohio.


----------



## josh_b44231

Ohio.


----------



## josh_b44231

Ohio.


----------



## josh_b44231

Oops, I accidentally spammed, sorry.!


----------



## Tommygunz

josh_b44231 said:


> Oops, I accidentally spammed, sorry.!


ewww, you didn't get it on the floor did you?!? :lol:


----------



## dragonhat

Born in Idaho, but I've lived in Hampton Roads, Virginia since I was 5.


----------



## vilse

Sweden


----------



## Nancy08

Hi.
Nancy's here.

I'm from Absecon, New Jersey, USA.

Glad to be part of this forum.


----------



## Restlesswalker

Louisville, Ky.


----------



## andrewg

Dallas, tx


----------



## Cyaneyed

Sunny Kernow...South West England.


----------



## FoXS

germany


----------



## jls2ct

Murfreesboro, TN...Moving soon to Long Island, New York


----------



## xxcdawg

Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA.


----------



## voidvoid

Alot of DPD/DR sufferers in Michigan. What is it about Michigan? it looks great to me.


----------



## voidvoid

Oh and I?m from Sm?land, Sweden.


----------



## JumpJump

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## xxcdawg

Inzom said:


> Alot of DPD/DR sufferers in Michigan. What is it about Michigan? it looks great to me.


Toooo cold in the winter.
I suffer from SAD also.
& for some reason my DR only happens during the winter season.
weird.


----------



## kcjddd03

Brunswick, Georgia


----------



## AlteredPerceptions

North Carolina


----------



## AlteredPerceptions

North Carolina


----------



## 1Ak

Central Illinois. :|


----------



## nahcourt

Curitiba, Paran? - *Brasil*


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Originally from russia but live in stupid Ny...


----------



## DamianGrey

Grand Rapids, michigan


----------



## lshadowz

Seattle WA. Anyone know of a good therapist in the area?


----------



## Hoff123

I?m from V?sterg?tland in Sweden.


----------



## the_kitty

Im from the Isle of Man, bet no one knows where that is :lol:


----------



## voidvoid

@the_kitty: I have heard of it. Is it a nice place to live?


----------



## luckywoman10

Hello Everyone!

I am from New Jersey. It is so nice to connect with you all here.


----------



## DiscoStick

England


----------



## AimlessH

Canada land  Ontario


----------



## jacobwalleyoung

hello everybody, i'm from cairo egypt, anyone from egypt plz add me [email protected] bybyby


----------



## AbootBrutus

Hamilton, Canada


----------



## AbootBrutus

Hamilton, Canada


----------



## Amala

_Antwerp,Belgium _


----------



## open_road

Toronto, Canada


----------



## chip95338

Hey all, im not new here but haven't posted or even visited in a long time.
Im from the UK.

Would be good to make some friends on here.
I have msn if anyone wants my address so we can chat.

Might help talking about it person to person, plus making new friends always helps.

Talk soon


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER

Stuarts Draft, Virginia


----------



## markzee31

Columbus, OH


----------



## Ree

Boston, Ma


----------



## Guest

I was living near Vancouver WA but now I live in the mid willamette valley in Oregon.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

california. kentucky. ohio. im now living in southern ohio.


----------



## morozevich

Sweden


----------



## Donny K

Milwaukee, WI Beer & cheese and of course Harley Davidson.


----------



## azerty

france


----------



## FoXS

azerty said:


> france


oh, someone from Europe at last! bonsoir, j'éspère que ca vas bien


----------



## Teresa

Denmark, Copenhagen.


----------



## Mario

FoXS said:


> oh, someone from Europe at last! bonsoir, j'éspère que ca vas bien


At last someone from Europe FoXS? that was funny


----------



## ricochet

Shrewsbury...Uk


----------



## FoXS

Mario said:


> At last someone from Europe FoXS? that was funny


I already know you, you are boring.








No, what I mean is: two Europeans in the chat is not enough!


----------



## man63

connect-ur-cut


----------



## Bringbackhendrix

A little out of Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Matijaš123

Croatia


----------



## hervens

montreal, Canada


----------



## HudsonMilbank

Barrow-in-Furness England, but originally Dundee Scotland.


----------



## xxcdawg

semismile said:


> Grand Rapids, michigan


I'm not too far from you!

I live about an hour outside of Detroit


----------



## tikobird

Originally New Jersey. Now I live in Florida. The town is Brooksville. If anyone knows where that is please contact me.


----------



## raijuu234

New york, usa

it is a plaesure to meet you all!


----------



## mareyjane

I'm from Mattapoisett, Massachusetts, USA ... A lot of you are from far away countries! Interesting.


----------



## Dudu_Caesar

Hello everyone,
I'm Ahmed from Egypt.anyone talks arabic or from the arabian region or interested,plz add me [email protected]
Thnx


----------



## G.i.t.s

My name is Nelson, im living in Germany


----------



## curseofconstantsight

G.i.t.s said:


> My name is Nelson, im living in Germany


Welcome to the board Nelson!

The water is warm here so jump in and take a splash. You'll find the members here accomodating.

curseofconstantsight


----------



## HAYETHAN

A place called Imboden, Arkansas- and please don't believe everything you hear about us. We don't marry our cousin's and I have all my teeth! lol


----------



## EuroFly

Helsinki, Finland. Last panic attack was couple days ago just before I went to sleep.


----------



## The Goat

New York over here.


----------



## codeblue213

Rob, upstate New York!


----------



## BAS

Brent , Philadelphia PA -- Home of the Cheesesteak!


----------



## RebelRose1745

My name is Christa and I am from Humboldt County, CA


----------



## A_Logical_Thinker

My name is John, and I'm from Texas. Go Cowboys! Lol.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER

A_Logical_Thinker said:


> My name is John, and I'm from Texas. Go Cowboys! Lol.


I was raised in Houston texas. Go Oilers! I mean Houston Texans!


----------



## BAS

Don't go thinking your gonna sign B Westbrook from the Birds...



A_Logical_Thinker said:


> My name is John, and I'm from Texas. Go Cowboys! Lol.


----------



## BAS

I was once working in West Memphis Ark with a guy from Okla and he told me a joke that I'M SURE YOU HEARD BEFORE...you know the one about the invention origin of the Toothbrush??



Gracie said:


> A place called Imboden, Arkansas- and please don't believe everything you hear about us. We don't marry our cousin's and I have all my teeth! lol


----------



## Abbey_Raugh

Russia!
Tver )


----------



## hexen

Hi everybody!
My name is Oleg and I'm from Ukraine.


----------



## Abbey_Raugh

heXen said:


> Hi everybody!
> My name is Oleg and I'm from Ukraine.


Hi neighbour! ))


----------



## nix

Hi from Croatia


----------



## ribay67

Caldwell, Idaho bout 30 miles west of Boise


----------



## ellen12

Vancouver, Canada... anyone else from around here?


----------



## Tommygunz

im from spokane, wa, that kinda close.


----------



## RenZimE

*stands up*

Hello everyone! My name is Peter, and I live in Bedfordshire, England.

*sits down*


----------



## daddymatt

Sacramento, CA

New member, looking forward to chatting with you all, nice to know there's a place where those few of us with depersonalization disorder can congregate.


----------



## GLo

Columbia Missouri


----------



## ChrysalisEoin

Sophomore college student currently attending classes in Minneapolis, though I'm from St. Louis, MO. DP, DR, Panic Attacks, and PTSD were what actually caused me to transfer from my first college to the UMN:TC. I never realized DP and DR were prevalent enough to garner an online community. I hope this will help.


----------



## zombieundead

omaha nebraska...no one here to relate to


----------



## Iamalive20

Scottsdale Arizona.

I might hit up this website more then facebook. A place to relate.


----------



## darkblonde

Essex, East London, England


----------



## alegoribar

Mexico


----------



## zombieundead

Iamalive20 said:


> Scottsdale Arizona.
> 
> I might hit up this website more then facebook. A place to relate.


hey i use to live in Tempe AZ


----------



## Astrid

Netherlands.


----------



## MichelleM

I was a military kid (Dad was in the U.S. military for 35 years, so we moved a lot-- moving from base to base as a 'military family').

So I am from a lot of places.

Lessee--

South Carolina, France, Germany, Virginia (again), Germany (again), Maryland, Washington D.C., Maryland (again), Massachusetts and Colorado.

Any other 'Military Brats' here?


----------



## jeffd

Wendy said:


> Dutch girl here!
> 
> (Im only posting because I want the Dutch flag on the homepage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Angela, where are you?


bradenton florida but moving to nashville in the fall..... and yay im 100% dutch haha go us


----------



## White Rabbit

From Eugene, OR but currently in Corvallis, OR.


----------



## Da Vinci

Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Ziggy

New Jersey


----------



## Guest

White Rabbit said:


> From Eugene, OR but currently in Corvallis, OR.


Oh my joy at seeing this!!! I'm from Albany but currently live north of Vancouver (just across the river from Portland)


----------



## Razzles

I'm from California, but I'm currently going to school in Ohio


----------



## codeblue213

Anyone from upstate NY besides me.


----------



## welcomeoblivion

Hamilton, Ontario...but moving to Toronto very soon.


----------



## Michelle Beninato

toronto, ontario


----------



## Xerei

Norway, born in Oslo, now livin in a place called Vestre Toten (West Toten) where Toten is the name and vestre/west is the...side of it kinda...


----------



## Osgoth

originally bloemfontein south africa, but now i live in brandon manitoba


----------



## sonnl

codeblue213 said:


> Anyone from upstate NY besides me.


Where upstate? Im in the Hudson Valley


----------



## Mandy L.

I'm from Brazil, far from everybody, but it's goo to be with you all.


----------



## kaitlyn_b

Huntsville, Alabama. Im a southern girl


----------



## match_stick_1

Sydney, Australia


----------



## ZachT

Alaska


----------



## AllisonSometimes

The bay area, California


----------



## hoot

Finland.


----------



## alsdjfddc

Pennsylvania.


----------



## Justwannabeme

Central Ohio


----------



## ZachT

I have come to the conclusion that i am the only one here from Alaska.....ha

What if i am the only one in the state that has DP???? lol jk


----------



## englishrose

West Sussex, England


----------



## Phanomenal

San Francisco, California.


----------



## Sigurros

I'm from Scotland. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Shahid

London, UK


----------



## dylan44444

Western Maryland, USA.


----------



## lizardman2135

Glocester, Rhode Island


----------



## Leevi1212

From Finland


----------



## nicpla

Buffalo, NY


----------



## nicpla

sonnl said:


> Where upstate? Im in the Hudson Valley


Western. I'm in B-LO


----------



## Morse

Pittsburgh Pennsylvania.


----------



## Marcosce

Argentina - is there any other coming from argentina?


----------



## junkinmahcranium

Milwaukee, WI, USA.
Now I live in IL.


----------



## voidvoid

I wonder if it would be possible to code a webapp/script that would gather all the locations mentioned in this thread and put them on a map. That´d be awesome. I wonder if we have any coders on the forum. I have forgotten the little I knew.


----------



## LadyBunnie

Redneckville, Arkansas


----------



## Pit

Greetings from Russia, Western Siberia


----------



## Guest

Prince George BC


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## Julian

Salzburg, Austria


----------



## Variable Pitch

Virginia Beach, Virginia. Where the motto should be "All the problems of a big city... none of the benifits."


----------



## BlueTank

Variable Pitch said:


> Virginia Beach, Virginia. Where the motto should be "All the problems of a big city... none of the benifits."


I said that about San Jose, CA


----------



## hellokitty

Hello everybody, I'm from Brazil


----------



## DPNOrway

Eastern part of Norway here =]


----------



## Laurin

I'm from Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Michaek

Sacramento, CA


----------



## Disaster

Hi! I'm from Finland.


----------



## deadtoself

BlueTank said:


> I said that about San Jose, CA


Cool, I grew up in San Jose. I'm in Palmdale, CA now.


----------



## Rhonda

Rhonda 
Brooklyn,ny


----------



## Brando2600

New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## liprise

I am form china.


----------



## Anakronak

Saxton, Pennsylvania.


----------



## indiangirl

Hello everyone. I'm new here from India.


----------



## Mario

indiangirl said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here from India.


Hello and wellcome to the forum.


----------



## nahcourt

Curitiba, Brazil.


----------



## jd99034

Anyone here from Maine or New england?


----------



## Kellysmom

I moved all over throughout my childhood, but
I now live in Bryant, Arkansas and consider it home.


----------



## pigandpepper

Miami, FL but going to school up in Tallahassee.

I also happen to be Romanian.
Anyone else in the under 20 set or just me?


----------



## Katy

7Carla said:


> I live close to the Seattle area. I don't really want to say HOW close. HEE HEE!


me too. Any local resources that you know of?


----------



## Melissa_Z

Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## kate7

hi, i am originaly from country GEORGIA,but i am in new jersey


----------



## ZachT

Anyone here from Alaska?????


----------



## Kawaii_Eggs

Perth, Australia


----------



## ktlee

im from red wing minnesota. about a hour from the twin cities


----------



## Smallz

Indiana


----------



## whatthehell

Beverly MA


----------



## fabiono

Vienna - Austria


----------



## Hayley

I'm from Australia


----------



## Guest

Melbourne, Australia - It really is the 'lucky country'! Except there seems to be a few of us from Melbourne! What's going on?

Philos


----------



## Latent

Detroit, Michigan


----------



## Doppelgänger

Hi. I'm originally from Italy but I live in Liverpool, England now.


----------



## Sister Rags

Hello, Born, raised in and live in Northern California.


----------



## Steven.

Wisconsin


----------



## pinklich

Czech Republic Brno


----------



## MightyBear

New York City. Born and raised


----------



## sonnl

.


----------



## Kawaii-Imooto

Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## Rainman

Alaska









Edit:

Haha, no way, Kawaii. I'm in Anchorage too, just saw your post.


----------



## Sorellanatalie

California


----------



## Princess70

Pensacola, FL


----------



## IamZach

Massachusetts


----------



## kaitlyn_b

Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Guest

Vancouver, WA. No surf, just pine trees.


----------



## lostcardi

Wales, uk


----------



## Mirage

Anyone else from Toronto Ontario? I've never encountered anyone with DPD around here would be nice to feel like less of an outcast :$


----------



## SherryGee

England (UK)


----------



## Guest

Melbourne, Australia
Anyone else from Melb?


----------



## Winesan

Middle Europe, Slovakia, Svidnik


----------



## feelingunreal

from Montreal, Quebec Canada


----------



## hel0fascinati0n

bay of plenty, new zealand


----------



## Alejandroe84

Hey there, I'm from Eastern Ontario. Originally from Callao, Peru.


----------



## natebookd

Buffalo NY here


----------



## Fabricio

South America, Chile.


----------



## moroney88

I´m From Drogheda, Ireland


----------



## coffeegirl2407

Cape Cod, MA


----------



## Breebalah

Milwaukee Wisconsin and the packers are going to the superbowl!! woot woot


----------



## mchawk

ARIZONA!!!


----------



## Atlashands

Hi everyone, i am from Chicago. I have visited this site alot and finally decided to make an account


----------



## Tanya

Galway

IRELAND


----------



## Tanyawa

Ontario Canada


----------



## esc714

I live in Beltsville, MD - metro DC area


----------



## kappahull

england , kingston upon hull


----------



## Alejandroe84

_*Hey there, I'm from eastern Ontario, Canada. Represent!*_


----------



## darkblonde

lizzyg said:


> I'm from London


Hi Lizzieg I'm from Essex want to chat sometime drop me a line [email protected]


----------



## Cambella2002

Southern California....Born and raised. The weather is so beautiful right now.


----------



## chmrlz62

Chile!


----------



## strangeways

Charleston, SC


----------



## strangeways

Charleston, SC


----------



## ladybugz

Originally Indiana, now in Florida.


----------



## Another Name

Germany


----------



## SmallTownGirl

Scotland


----------



## Hugo

Looks like I'm the first person on here from South Africa


----------



## msk

Brea, Ca. anyone near?


----------



## fer00000

Spain


----------



## Mariusz

Originally from Poland but have lived most of my life in Ireland.


----------



## Guest

Snowy said:


> Melbourne, Australia


Same


----------



## Dexter42

Same.


----------



## Jezebella

I'm from Poland


----------



## chip95338

I'm from Essex, UK
About an hour from London.

I'm 33 and male, if anyone fancies chatting, maybe on msn sometime, let me know.
It would be good to make some friends with the same issue.


----------



## *deleted*

Croatia


----------



## Ubiquity

Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## deep thinker

Goshen, Indiana


----------



## Avalanche

Queensland Austraila here


----------



## ErosHyde

I'm from portland oregon


----------



## Abraxas

wow i just went through the entire thread









im from Buenos Aires, *Argentina*

got my DPD while studying in *London*

and cured myself in *Brazil*

and now im back to B.A... full circle!









though im kind of not finding my past here. i think its really gone, friends, neighborhood, they're not the same... and i need to let go. so thinking to move and live somewhere else, Brazil, or maybe Berlin. something with B.


----------



## Brando2600

Hugo said:


> Looks like I'm the first person on here from South Africa


Not quite, we have a user who used to visit quite frequently, Melissa was her name.


----------



## MetalMilitia

Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## Deleted Account

Texas


----------



## Jayden

Vancouver


----------



## theartistblurgh

Washington State, if anyone else is around here it would be nice to talk


----------



## Laura41

England


----------



## Vienna

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Jayden

university girl said:


> near Vancouver, Bristish Columbia, Canada. I know Cloverstone and Kate also live around here. Who else out there lives around here?


Hey I live like 20 min from Vancouver


----------



## didep

hello. im from argentina


----------



## Reborn

Optimusrhyme said:


> Canada Ontario


Me too! Guelph


----------



## Downwardtributaries

Jacksonville,Florida


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Beautiful County Durham in beautful England.


----------



## rabbitlover

Hi, im from Vancouver, British Columbia, too


----------



## ruffian_mcnabb

Toronto Ontario


----------



## dp35yrs

Portland, Oregon


----------



## Victor Ouriques

Brazil


----------



## Marty09

UK, Manchester


----------



## Danny Depersonalized

Sin City to Alabama to back to Sin City to Arizona to back to Sin City to Hawaii to back to Sin City to Carson City.

When your father's a car salesman, expect a roller coaster ride.


----------



## john1337

Im from Illinois


----------



## Tommyboy

Auckland, New Zealand. It's winter here and wet and windy


----------



## baking_pineapple

columbia, greenville, myrtle beach south carolina


----------



## jojo72

Auckland new zealand too!


----------



## Wailingmoonman

I'm from Ireland. We get one sunny day a year ^.^


----------



## Roxanne

I'm from Holland! Jeej!


----------



## BlackPhoenix

I'm from Greece. We got sun almost all year long. Here's one advice to all you summer tourists coming here: Don't go sitting in the sun all day... I'm tired of seeing tourists with full body sun burns just because they can't get enough of it in their countries


----------



## BlueSoul

middle east


----------



## kclemens1

west chester ohio usa


----------



## Concerned Mom

North Idaho


----------



## Carina

Barcelona - Spain


----------



## lurchette

Ferndown South England


----------



## FoXS

i just moved to norway. now i always get norwegian Ads. other norwegians here? we can meet


----------



## Munashii

Born on the east coast (not saying where), grew up in Las Vegas, NV, currently living in Portland, OR. I should be leaving within the year. No idea where to.


----------



## InfiniteDivine

Portland Maine


----------



## stasha

central new jersey~


----------



## Chelsea

Croatia


----------



## Guest

representing that CR Iowa.....


----------



## IamNowMe

Ottawa Ontario


----------



## ailenr0c

Sweden : )


----------



## Bkbyers

Morganton n.c.


----------



## littleflame

I'm from Rhode Island! Hooray


----------



## ankit

west Bengal, Calcutta , INDIA


----------



## kelley

Bristol, UK


----------



## anarkii

Amsterdam

The Netherlands


----------



## chip95338

Hey everyone.
I am from Essex in the UK.
Is anyone nearby?

Also if anyone from anywhere in the world wants to chat some more, let me know.
Would be good if we can make some friends, something good to come from something so bad.
Hope to hear from anyone.

By the way im Russell 33.


----------



## Alexzorz

I'm in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## lilac.dream

West Yorkshire, England


----------



## Facet

Maryland, USA


----------



## siteandrun012

Hello from NY, USA


----------



## christeltje

Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## christeltje

Roxanne said:


> I'm from Holland! Jeej!


From where in the netherlands? CAn you recomment a good therapist? I live in amsterdam.


----------



## Matt.H

I live near Vancouver Canada too.I was originally born in England though.


----------



## rightwrong99

NYC! ...bad place for your DR. lol


----------



## forestx5

Johanna said:


> Juu heissan heissan, enp�h�n ole min�k��n muihin suomalaisiin viel� t��ll� t�rm�nnyt. Tosin vasta parisen viikkoa olen foorumia seuraillut. Saataisiinpa t�llainen koto-Suomeenkin, mutta pienen v�kiluvun maahan kun ollaan synnytty.=)
> 
> Couldn't resist either. Im sorry. =)


En voi puhua suomea, mutta en tiedä miten käyttää Google Translate. Joten, Hello suomeksi!
Free translation: I can't speak Finnish, but I know how to use Google translator.
Central Virginia USA


----------



## snr

Born in California, raised in California, live in California.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes

St. Louis. YAY CARDINALS


----------



## Deleted Account

Texas


----------



## Jacob

Hi I'm new here...I'm from Bangalore, India.


----------



## anxybilly

New York


----------



## LuckyBreak

Marylandd


----------



## huard

Manitou Springs, Colorado


----------



## Arcadius

Anyone from Germany?


----------



## infintystar

Arizona


----------



## zach91

Boston MA Home of the celtics and the big bad bruins


----------



## zach91




----------



## Dan23

from Chihuahua, Mexico . . . now in South Gate, California; relatively close To Los Angeles


----------



## guesswho

Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## mpenna

Boston


----------



## Nickas

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## oozy

London


----------



## elaineh

West Yorkshire


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli

San Francisco, CA


----------



## Joshu

central Minnesota


----------



## Juniormafia

Paris, France


----------



## johnw

Melbourne Australia


----------



## Katiedarling

I exist in Northwest, TN USA! Woo!


----------



## Tigerangel

I'm from Cleveland, Ohio USA.


----------



## KevB

New York City here which I think makes depersonalization both 50/50% good and bad. There are a lot of people here to socialize with in order to help get support with the disorder but than the daily stress of living here (noise, polution, and price)doesn't make the disorder any better.


----------



## melanie1205

Munich, Germany


----------



## Doko Kanada

NYC. Originally Russia.


----------



## davethewave

Seattle, WA


----------



## Lostwanderer

Whoa a lot of people from big cities. Im from central coast, CA.


----------



## sk.gray

Quakeville, New Zealand (AKA-Christchurch)


----------



## Lådan

Gothenburg, Sweden


----------



## anisha

leicester - england


----------



## Sarah_____

Kent, England


----------



## forestx5

Loubles said:


> Kent, England


Central Virginia, USA. And, this shoots down my theory that it was something in my local water.


----------



## real50tyson

California read my post.


----------



## real50tyson

Cali read my post.


----------



## DENT

sheffield england


----------



## 2years2long

Wichita ks.


----------



## 2years2long

forestx5 said:


> Central Virginia, USA. And, this shoots down my theory that it was something in my local water.


lol!


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

Am I the only one who is from Athens, Greece?


----------



## stranger in the mirror

Holland, Emmen


----------



## real50tyson

kenc127 said:


> New York originally, Southern Cali now.


Wat part of cali


----------



## Saccharine

Hi, I'm originally from Portland, OR. Lived in many places in the western US. Now living in Boulder, CO.


----------



## orca

Representing GoldCoast- Australia.


----------



## wanderingson

I was a navy brat until my dad reitred last april. i was born in Virginia, omved to California, then Japan, then Florida, Then idaho where i am now.


----------



## wanderingson

now that im looking at were everyone is from, i thinks its pretty cool that people from around the world post on here! : P


----------



## Arianna

Canada, in Southern Ontario but currently in Halifax for school.


----------



## MIndfAEL

Charleston, West Virginia


----------



## DENT

anyone in south yorkshire area of the uk fancy meeting up to discuss???


----------



## lilnewk

new york


----------



## Guest

....


----------



## Samaral

Vancouver BC, Canada


----------



## sunflowersteve

Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## guesswho

guesswho said:


> Stuttgart, Germany


 ich auch


----------



## jchansen87

Ormond Beach, FL


----------



## Giacomo

Hello everybody, I am from north-east Italy


----------



## Caffi

I'm from Finland as quite many in here. Nice to see people gathering up from so many different countries.


----------



## vall

Bulgaria,doubt anybody heard of it


----------



## atthemovies

Connecticut


----------



## ste89

liverpool england,uk


----------



## doritocakes

New Jersey. And yes, people are super orange and dumb here.


----------



## Prometheus

I'm from Serbia


----------



## mikecriggs

Liberty, NY, US


----------



## Ualaxstar

I'm from Upper Arlington which is part of Columbus Ohio


----------



## Caroe

Quebec Canada !


----------



## Guest

born in la cienega de escobar, durango Mexico.....but now residing in Kansas city, kansas usa


----------



## blackwaterII

Los Angeles, CA originally. South Shore Massachusetts now.


----------



## Ledge2012

sydney, australia


----------



## Shaye

London, England.. UK.


----------



## QuoAliis

Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## louise

Brighton England


----------



## Jimmyvn1980

Amsterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## Kyle_

liverpool , uk


----------



## tobealive

san francisco, ca


----------



## Bread

Pennsylvania, United States.


----------



## Adorablestephen.

My name is Stephen and I live in Old Colwyn, North Wales UK. This is my first post.


----------



## Crazycdt

Yorkshire, England.


----------



## pappa

Well I know I keep banging on about it, but I had dp years before I had any other psychiatric problems. And I wasn't taking any drugs at the time it started. There seemed no reason for it whatsoever...so maybe I am one of these rare people with primary DP. Who Knows.

---------------------------

Sacs Longchamp


----------



## half-life

South America


----------



## onlygirlintheworld

East Sussex, England x


----------



## manihar234

i am living ludhiana whats up guys


----------



## Tera

I'm from Mississippi, USA


----------



## Guest

North Wales, United Kingdommm


----------



## Henrick

Norway


----------



## xandubois

Los Angeles


----------



## Shadow_92

Adelaide, Australia... anyone else from Adelaide?


----------



## Decades

Gothenburg, Sweden.


----------



## mike112233

United states, minnesota.


----------



## DP4LIFE

brisbane australia


----------



## Saus

Røyken, Norway


----------



## Syzygi

Decades said:


> Gothenburg, Sweden.


Me too^^ Hej!


----------



## Livvie

I'm from Sweden. Hello everyone!


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

I live in New Jersey. And I hate it here









Plus, we're dealing with the Frankenstorm right now.


----------



## SongBillong

fiberglasscottoncandy said:


> I live in New Jersey. And I hate it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, we're dealing with the Frankenstorm right now.


I heard it's just made landfall... Stay safe!


----------



## StayinUp

Southern California! I.E.


----------



## gonegone

Essex, England


----------



## Guest

Wiltshire, England


----------



## tommy2p

North west England


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

SongBillong said:


> I heard it's just made landfall... Stay safe!


lol yeah, basically. Thanks.


----------



## Mairead

I'm new here







I'm from Belfast in Ireland


----------



## RenZimE

Bedfordshire, England


----------



## amarpreet123

Buckinghamshire, England


----------



## kukutininkas

Kaunas, Lithuania.


----------



## RichUK

York, England


----------



## Justinian585

Rochester, New York.


----------



## AussiePheonix

Sydney, Australia


----------



## eddy1886

Little old Dublin Ireland!


----------



## evman25

central illinois


----------



## emjmoorXJ

from middle Tennessee small town outside nashville now i live in north indiana


----------



## Starfish

Originally a small town outside of Dallas Texas. I am now living in Austin, Texas.

Austin is pretty good because it is not like the rest of Texas. A friend described it as Portland, but with BBQ.


----------



## Marina N.

i'm from brazil


----------



## Marina N.

i'm from brazil


----------



## Jessica Rose

I am from northern California


----------



## mipmunk40

Hertfordshire, UK, but now live near Bristol.


----------



## chrisgee

North california !


----------



## Aspire

--


----------



## ValleyGirl

I live in Washington. THE STATE. I don't know why people automatically assume you mean the capital when you say Washington. There's a whole state that is like 100,000 times larger than the city.

Anyways.. I live very close to Portland Oregon.


----------



## Dan27Brazil

Brazil, Vitória


----------



## Anesthetic

BC, Canada.


----------



## dphouse

Kazakhstan

But got my DP/DR while studying in Boston 

ps. Bet my ***** i'm the only kazakh here


----------



## calleigh

Montreal, Canada.


----------



## melanieortiz

Northern Cali


----------



## fraginfo

France, Montauban near Toulouse in the south west.


----------



## LuluCalavera

Dallas TX


----------



## fraginfo

valleygirl<3 said:


> I live in Washington. THE STATE. I don't know why people automatically assume you mean the capital when you say Washington. There's a whole state that is like 100,000 times larger than the city.
> 
> Anyways.. I live very close to Portland Oregon.


Hi, Valleygirl, I like your post, I teach English and I always insist on saying Washington DC when it is the capital. Bye

Fraginfo


----------



## jijo

Nairobi, Kenya. I'm positive am the only Kenyan here, I wouldn't be surprised if I were the only African on this site too


----------



## serial stranger

An itty-bitty town in Alabama!!


----------



## kale.lake

Melbourne, Australia. Is anyone else from Melbourne/ Australia?


----------



## daydreambeliever

Planet Earth, I think , mostly the north and south on the west coast of N America, but actually, Canada, MD, PA, and TX too. I'm in N ID now but plan on moving into my little truck next spring. 5 years of sever winter is enough. It's been fun but life is too short. So little time, so much to see and do. Hello out there! It's been fun looking in on where you are.


----------



## neocortex

Dortmund, Germany


----------



## v123

In the bay area


----------



## Zpgrimm

Denver, Colorado


----------



## Denise63

Durham, North East, UK


----------



## ChrisChampion

Houston, Texas!


----------



## Washer

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Apathy

UK WITH SKY


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain

Sheffield, England. Cold and miserable


----------



## drjnri_123

Tamilnadu, india


----------



## REB_DoMiNe

Chicago , Illinois


----------



## lesliekathryn

Detroit, michigan


----------



## ChelsieG

Good ol Montana!!


----------



## StandAlone

Burlington, CT


----------



## Nathanael.A.

London, UK


----------



## sheldon780

beaumont, alberta, canada, live 10min feom edmonton


----------



## JustDavid

Somewhere named Belchertown, Massachusetts


----------



## MisterCharles

Zagreb, Croatia.


----------



## soul

Australia!!!!!!!


----------



## chelsy010

utah


----------



## dakinibadger

Brighton, southern England.


----------



## Kung Fu Chicken

Kiel, Germany


----------



## cjmerrell90

Oklahoma


----------



## kaylablair

Small town in Connecticut


----------



## pinkpaw

England, with Iraqi heritage.


----------



## napravisebe

Čakovec, Croatia


----------



## musicalgal8

NYC area... raised in northeast PA, went to school near Cleveland, OH. if you're from any of these places and want to chat, let me know!


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR

California


----------



## philandrjack

Switzerland !


----------



## maddyx

Australia


----------



## Wallace

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Lorelai

From Holland


----------



## rubenshr

I´m From Mexico City !! someone from México?


----------



## miabella

southeast Michigan!


----------



## chazhe

New Jersey , USA


----------



## crthomps

Hello! I'm from Malibu, CA, USA.


----------



## DepersonalizationIsCrap

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## DepersonalizationIsCrap

The Answer from The Who I'm I and What is reality Question


__
https://soundcloud.com/depersonalization-is-crap%2Fsounds-from-monday-morning


----------



## heartless

jerusalem, israel


----------



## K_GAD

London. NW London. weather is terrible here


----------



## emad ezzat

happy to find this forum

I,m Emad from Egypt

any one from egypt, please add me

[email protected]


----------



## fabiono

Vienna, Capital City of Austria


----------



## Ryan1788

Seattle, WA.. anyone else in the Seattle area?


----------



## Ryan1788

Seattle, WA.. anyone else in the Seattle area?


----------



## little star

The Netherlands


----------



## offkilter

Portsmouth, on England's sunny south coast


----------



## Catatonia666

Im from Israel


----------



## Arabella_Stuart

Currently in manila, philippines.


----------



## hazel

Sweden!


----------



## UnknownSource404

New Brunswick, Canada!


----------



## stevia

I 'm from China.


----------



## Cotillion

Estonia


----------



## henrik

Hi, Im from Denmark, Copenhagen. GIad I found this site!


----------



## Erik197834

Amersfoort, The Netherlands. Nederlanders hier?


----------



## Swansea

Memphis, TN


----------



## jacrutch

Small town, Kane, PA


----------



## darkblonde

London, England


----------



## Vitellius

A cave in the middle east


----------



## paris

Hull, England


----------



## Meeka

Riverland SA Australia


----------



## em_3002

ontario, Canada


----------



## D'annie

this is exactly how i feel


----------



## D'annie

Atlanta georgia,Jamaican born

this is exactly how i feel


----------



## infinite loop

Swansea said:


> Memphis, TN


Oh hai, another southerner. Birmingham, AL here.


----------



## Flightlessbird

strangeways said:


> Charleston, SC


----------



## Flightlessbird

Also from Charleston, SC


----------



## Ginglymus

Hi, i am forma Latvia!


----------



## scaredofdpdhelp

Spain, Canary Islands. ; ( Have a good day


----------



## sunshinita

Sofia,Bulgaria (Europe)


----------



## sunshinita

HAaha I remember with my previous account last year I said I was from Bulgaria and someone assumed that I was a gypsy  well I am not,I am really white actually  half russian half bulgarian


----------



## googleeyes

British Columbia, Canada!


----------



## sparsh

i am from india .is anyone else from india experiencing dp?


----------



## Quebecois

montreal.canada


----------



## DAC

Rochester NY


----------



## 313SvdB

Holland (Europe)


----------



## bipo

Sweden


----------



## anastaciacid

Russia. unfortunately


----------



## SheWontFollow

Staten Island, New York.


----------



## Deathexit12

Rockford, Illinois. Anywhere from near there?


----------



## Hero

Cairo, Egypt. ^_^


----------



## howmuchforhappy

Pennsylvania, near Philadelphia


----------



## kellyxu

I am from China, hope we will have a good time here!


----------



## Doberg

Duluth, MN - USA


----------



## Maher AlKhalil

From Syria_DeirEzzor


----------



## kristinavyz

Thessaloniki, Greece


----------



## ekinka

Russia
Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Doberg

ekinka said:


> Russia
> Nice to meet you all!


likewise


----------



## dr-va

Virginia - USA


----------



## elcaminante

Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico


----------



## ConortheCloud

Salem, Oregon.


----------



## DaisyMen

Born in Edinburgh, Scotland. 
Living in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## ShOcKer98

islamabad,pakistan


----------



## mazzy123

perth western australia


----------



## chelsfeltham

Bristol, England


----------



## MobiusX

Long Island, New York


----------



## meow

Alberta, Canada


----------



## KathrinKleeblatt

Germany


----------



## Amae

Netherlands / Holland


----------



## Nerys

Southern Ontario


----------



## silvestur12345

hi all i am from bulgaria


----------



## cafedelmar

Dubrovnik..Croatia


----------



## alysonwonderland

Boise, Idaho


----------



## Big Ben

Weston Super Mare. Now living in South Wales though.


----------



## Digycat

I was born in Agusta, GA. I have lived most of my life in Green Bay, WI.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost

Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## † Amina †

I think I've told you before but the US


----------



## zelator

Seville - Spain


----------



## ThisDisorder

Long Island, NY


----------



## dunkaroo

New Mexico


----------



## Abaddon

Round Rock, Texas


----------



## Linguos

Kokomo, Indiana


----------



## LoganK

Huggins, MO


----------



## elizaminelli

The Netherlands


----------



## vince21298

New Orleans, LA


----------



## bella05

Chicago IL


----------



## bella05

Chicago IL


----------



## Uncomfortably_Numb

Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## alysonwonderland

> NZRecovery" data-cid="316789" data-time="1387965393">
> 
> New Zealand!!!! Famous because of the Hobbit & Lord of the Rings films


I'm so jealous!! I LOVE The Hobbit!


----------



## MiketheAlien

Vancouver, BC, Canada  Hello world! ^_^


----------



## Guest

Svetranj, Molvania.

zlkavszka (hello)

M 

PS.. Alysonwonderland.. I haven't tried hobbit. It is traditional american dish?


----------



## chakrisdom

Texas, USA


----------



## KevinSmith14

Vancouver, Canada


----------



## sohailh05

England, UK


----------



## bfaye

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## joepana88

Cleveland ohio


----------



## Jb3083

Austin, Texas. Anyone in the area? Feel free to message me I've had dpdr for 7-8 months due to panic attacks.


----------



## lostandlooking

Chicago suburbs, i could really use a pal around here to relate to more.


----------



## lostandlooking

Chicago suburbs, i could really use a pal around here to relate to more.


----------



## sydneylondon

I live in a small town outside of Frankfurt in Germany!


----------



## MiketheAlien

I cant remember if I already replied to this post but, Vancouver BC here


----------



## Chronoglider

Brazil. Currently in Jordan.


----------



## Sweet Jane

Brazil


----------



## Troglodyte

Planet Earth.


----------



## chakrisdom

Jb3083 said:


> Austin, Texas. Anyone in the area? Feel free to message me I've had dpdr for 7-8 months due to panic attacks.


Houston, Texas here.


----------



## Troglodyte

I have a friend in Texas.


----------



## Keratitis

I'm from Gatineau, in Quebec, geographically and politically inside Canada, love Canada and my province


----------



## Sherri

Hamilton, Ontario Canada.

Eh'


----------



## j.evang

Chicago, IL


----------



## autopilot

Ontario, Canada here.


----------



## Riah

Ontario, Canada as well


----------



## anyusernamewillwork

Ontario, Canada myself.


----------



## Smurf801

Fargo, nd...go bison


----------



## taub

Berlin, Germany!


----------



## shadowshudder

bill said:


> Or Hollywood?


I live about an hour and a half from Hollywood.


----------



## shadowshudder

bill said:


> Sounds cool my friend.
> 
> But then again, having DP/DR makes no difference where you live my friend.


Yeah, why'd you ask Hollywood or Memphis specifically... my friend?


----------



## flowergirlkat

Near London (England)


----------



## Aokiji

*Trinidad & Tobago* (*T&T*): The home to Calypso music, the Steel Pan, the mouth watering Shark & Bake and some of the sexiest women in the world!!!!!!


----------



## owlian

Slovakia, currently England


----------



## kristikristi65

Boston, MA


----------



## dannjlee

I'm from the Burbs of LA county.


----------



## Guest

I'm from the biggest and most dedicated stamp collecting city in the whole world&#8230;.. Melbourne, Australia of course!!


----------



## Rick_714

Anyone from Orange County california?


----------



## Dmitry

I see most of the people here are from the US. I live in Russia and if there are other russians here - hit me up, we'll talk DP and stuff in our native tongue.


----------



## greymanor

Tenessee


----------



## cltool9

Grove City, Pennsylvania


----------



## cltool9

Grove City, Pennsylvania


----------



## Isilme

Slovakia


----------



## MommaMermaid86

I live in St. Paul, MN


----------



## Braud

São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## gibran

Lahore pakistan


----------



## rainbowbutts

i was born in new york state and lived there until third grade. then i lived in pennsylvania until 10th grade. now i'm in arizona and will be moving to tennessee at some point in the next two years.


----------



## moonpie

Texas, USA. Born, raised, and currently living in. Although, I am the exact opposite of Texan, hehe.


----------



## Paradise92

Italy, Rome


----------



## comeclarity

Baltimore, MD


----------



## staceym

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Mochan

Netherlands


----------



## Strength&Hope

North Carolina!


----------



## Walker

Belgium


----------



## moose_504

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Solistice

Perth Western Australia


----------



## fletricity

Vancouver island. British Colombia, Canada.


----------



## MiketheAlien

fletricity said:


> Vancouver island. British Colombia, Canada.


Howdy Neighbour!

Vancouver, Canada here.


----------



## gemesders123

I'm from UK


----------



## imnormal

Kolkata, India.


----------



## meltdowner

Richmond Hill, Ontario. Well this is a good way to make friends..or get a date.

I feel like some people just say Toronto cause they're not proud of their city. FYI l live right outside Toronto. And yes there is a lot of rich snobby folks in my area and I'm not one of them.


----------



## ANTONY

Lincolnshire, England


----------



## LukeThinksTooMuch

Leinster, Ireland!


----------



## Starovoit

Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## GlassOnion

Suburban city outside of Cleveland, Ohio, USA

P.S. We have LeBron


----------



## GlassOnion

joepana88 said:


> Cleveland ohio


its not so bad, I mean we do have...hold on I'll think of something...

tower city? I've never been but I hear its cool


----------



## <AGENT>teh345

Wow this thread is old.

I'm originally from Baltimore, Maryland. Now in Nashville, TN.


----------



## intothequarry

San Francisco


----------



## pocketgenius

Bridgwater, Somerset, UK.


----------



## inmymindiamfree

Sweden! But now I live in Seoul


----------



## Cody27

Cobourg Ontario ehhhhh lol


----------



## Guest

Upper Hutt, Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## Merk

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## mezona

Slovakia, Central Europe


----------



## Ezio

Bahrain_muharraq


----------



## colleen1994

Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Augustana

argentina


----------



## upandaway

Anyone from Chicago?


----------



## Sportsdude8

Los Angeles


----------



## MakaVidel

New Hampshire, United States.


----------



## Guest

Stu said:


> Upper Hutt, Wellington, New Zealand


Chur bro.

Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## Guest

TOPEKA KS


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Always 15 to 20 minutes from Philadelphia, usually on the New Jersey side. I move too much.


----------



## deathsitcom

Munich, Germany


----------



## Guest

the void


----------



## UlquiorraCifer

United Kingdom


----------



## jordanr

Seattle, USA


----------



## 58779

Turkey


----------



## kitsune66

*Sacramento, CA *


----------



## Kellen

London Ontario Canada

If anyone wants to meet and hang and be depersonalized together send me a pm I'm serious


----------



## Court Jester Stephen

Buffalo NY


----------



## bmxwatson

England, Cornwall.


----------



## socky_b81

Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Borg

England


----------



## Nayr_Enivel

Ventura, CA, USA


----------



## Anersi

Sweden..


----------



## föddförlorare

portugal!


----------



## dppara

Finland.


----------



## dppara

lone wolf said:


> Heipsan, mie oon p��kaupunkiseudulta Espoosta (tosin alunperin Lappeenrannasta Kaakkois-Suomesta). Hauska tavata joku samasta maasta t��ll�...
> 
> Free translation: Hi, I'm from Espoo - the capital area of Finland (though originally from Lappeenranta, South-Eastern Finland). It is nice to meet someone from the same country, where I'm living...
> 
> I just couldn't resist writing hello in my mother tongue.


Hmmm.... well, might be interesting to meet. I am in Helsinki. I was trying to find a DP Anonymous group in Helsinki but well, surprise surprise, only AA was available.


----------



## KcJo

Nebraska


----------



## LolaBananas

German girl here.


----------



## AndyG7006

Brooklyn, NYC


----------



## randiexo

Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## jenndp

Canada


----------



## Hue_Hefner

Brooklyn, NYC


----------



## Mike_NY

Ireland originally, New York now


----------



## Selenarubi

Las Vegas Nevada ☺


----------



## Kitten123

Israel.

Quite far isn't it?


----------



## KJames

Herefordshire, England.


----------



## Skate82

USA


----------



## tomenko

Italy.

Anybody from here? 

t


----------



## bmxwatson

England, Southwest! cold here haha.


----------



## Tyrone

Germany, Bavaria


----------



## Dp123

Northwest UK, now living in BC Canada.


----------



## Bedinus80

Hungary, Budapest


----------



## frenchguy

France, lyon


----------



## Edu

Indiana, US


----------



## Victoria7

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Tendencies

I am from West Coast, USA. California to be more specific


----------



## marduk

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## revuptheglory

New Jersey, USA


----------



## <AGENT>teh345

Posted but updating since its now incorrect and I've gotten messages from people thinking I'm still there.

Used to live in Nashville, TN. Now living in Galveston, TX (southeast TX).

Glad this old thread is still alive, hit me up if your in the area.


----------



## Path

LOS ANGELES


----------



## tequila sunrise

Western coast of Turkey


----------



## gabriele1234

Europe, Lithuania


----------



## Gazzy001

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## mvr

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## funnyfox

Ljubljana, Slovenia


----------



## Max XR

Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## Anu

San Jose, California. In the San Francisco Bay Area for about 15 years.


----------



## Gadgirl

Scotland UK x


----------



## Carl_34_m_UK

Hampshire - South of UK


----------



## LostTheRealness

Germanyyy Germanyyyyyy


----------



## hurley78

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Eirins

Norway


----------



## Amina_x

I am from Indianapolis, Indiana, USA. I also grew up in Avon, Indiana which is a suburb of Indianapolis.  Indianapolis - home of the Indy 500!


----------



## microspect

san diego ca.


----------



## JacobG

Kansas City, Mo


----------



## Stuuu

Wellington, capital of New Zealand


----------



## Addora

Is anyone from Romania?


----------



## Aleks_

United Kingdom #RIP UK #Brixet


----------



## Sugar Dalia

Czech Republic ☺


----------



## indie

south florida!


----------



## Guest

California baby


----------



## Guest

Midwest


----------



## freezeup

anyone close to Connecticut?


----------



## daisy55

rocmarc said:


> anyone close to Connecticut?


----------



## TedBrosby32

Texas


----------



## Guest

Chicago suburbs


----------



## Rocketier2

Netherlands - Noord Brabant


----------



## deanjohnski

Bristol/Sheffield, UK. Hit me up if you're in either of those two areas ))


----------



## OdysseyoftheSea

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Blubber

Southern California!


----------



## Buffon

J


----------



## Giah

Los Angeles* California***


----------



## dope

Portugal. ^-^


----------



## fmac

Lisboa, Portugal


----------



## RichUK

York, UK


----------



## natho42

Sydney, Australia


----------



## ewalford

Derbyshire, U.K.


----------



## Benny115620

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania city of champs


----------



## Axiom

Kansas City, Kansas


----------



## Amina_x

Indiana, USA


----------



## XBrave

Tehran, IRAN.


----------



## Lostsoul26

Small town in texas


----------



## Leva91

Turku Finland


----------



## ImpalaDriver93

Hello, i come from Germany,Stuttgart


----------



## rooster

Liverpool Uk, YNWA.


----------



## panaxginseng

Sweden ^^


----------



## Mikejaa

Enschede, Holland.


----------



## atullzz

cali


----------



## notGeo

South Australia


----------



## AriJoy

Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## snowcrash

I'm from Germany.


----------



## semicharmedlife

Originally from The Pocono's, Pennsylvania. I now live in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## SHowe

London

But Sheffield, England originally


----------



## FranticallyNumb

Cincinnati, Ohio. Unfortunately.


----------



## Leah87

I´m From Colombia, Living in KS


----------



## Jordi95

Breda, The Netherlands


----------



## Lostherheart

Seattle


----------



## 103905

Southern Cali ^^


----------



## Notme

Socal


----------



## Leah87

Wichita, KS ???????? ❤????


----------



## xXMsMusicXx

Detroit, Michigan, USA


----------



## SeekingPeace

Toronto, Ontario, Canada...


----------



## Arohanui

I am a child of the worldvillage we are all sharing and living in. I was born in Herne, Germany but have been traveling for some time now.


----------



## Laurie

northern California


----------



## gezginemre

Antalya- Turkey


----------



## b1ack_math

Hi! I'from Latvia (east Europe). Psychology is just on it's way to improvement here..had to go a long way.


----------



## cl1max

New york


----------



## MysteryGirl

Toronto, Ontario, Canada but I've been living in Newfoundland, Canada for the past 8 years or so.


----------



## Tracer

Berkeley, California.


----------



## mrt

South Shields, England


----------



## Crazxan

I am from Indiana, United States.


----------



## Crazyboy

California(southern)


----------



## Mipmunk

I live in Yate, nr Bristol UK. But originally from Hertfordshire, UK.


----------



## cacophony

Tromsø, Norway.

https://www.google.no/search?q=troms%C3%B8&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjMw_2v6J_VAhWFDZoKHedTA6YQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=950#imgdii=jsJP5LrEQJw6fM:&imgrc=7z3prjxRUxVo1M:


----------



## PossessedBanana

France (Paris), yeah I speak croissant.


----------



## Chris_Liverpool

Liverpool, England.. As my very imaginative username suggests!


----------



## chiisus

I'm from India!


----------



## Jessicadayle

I live in Corning Ca.. wondering if there is anyone close to me.


----------



## GRF-SM

Brazil here. 22 year old guy.


----------



## sekhmet

Washington, DC


----------



## kamil

24 year old guy from Morocco


----------



## StormyCat

New York. Rockland County


----------



## jondude900

Florida


----------



## Mââk Torr




----------



## Hlee

Manchester uk


----------



## RaRa

San Diego, California


----------



## Thisisnotlife

Finland


----------



## dmgice

Currently in Aurora, Colorado.
Military family, so I have been everywhere. Most of my life was in Warrensburg, Missouri.


----------



## Kiwi89

Hawaii


----------



## nocturnalman

Born and raised in germany ,lebanese ancestry ,living in Sydney Australia


----------



## Tal.Klerman

Israel. 18 years old.


----------



## lily5

Chicago Illinois!


----------



## Bree123

Calgary, Canada!


----------



## mar

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Maw95

UAE, Dubai ????☀


----------



## spectator162

Belgium


----------



## Dragonz

Ireland.
Where dp and dr do not officially exist!


----------



## HauntedReverie

Oregon
USA


----------



## Haley22

U.S Texas


----------



## Chip1021

Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA


----------



## thanksforbeingalive

Tashkent. Uzbekistan


----------



## Katieaw21

Berkshire uk


----------



## mmdpri

XBrave said:


> Tehran, IRAN.


I thought I'm the only Iranian who ever come in this forum : |

I'm from Iran city busher


----------



## nicewon

british columbia canada, any dpers in the lower mainland hit me up


----------



## Goga

Spain


----------



## nquar

Rainbow City Alabama


----------



## Fenway95

Boston


----------



## BlueBeetle

Vienna, Austria


----------



## Nordmaster

Germany, near Koblenz


----------



## Jackk11

Long Island, NY ????


----------



## ozm8

Australia


----------



## Giga_Force

Virginia


----------



## FranticallyNumb

Ohio, USA


----------



## SimplyPey

A small town hidden away in the valley in midst of the breathtakingly beautiful North Georgia mountains! 

Or maybe I should say I'm approximately two hours north of Atlanta hahah.

If anyone lives nearby, definitely message me!


----------



## felixthecat

Good old New Haven, Connecticut. Which obviously does nothing but make my anxiety worse lol.


----------



## rosemaryreborn

Calgary, Alberta. Hoping anyone going through this can go through it with me!


----------



## Chip1021

felixthecat said:


> Good old New Haven, Connecticut. Which obviously does nothing but make my anxiety worse lol.


Just curious: why is it obvious that being from New Haven makes your anxiety worse?


----------



## itwasonlyjustadream

Germany


----------



## tikobird

I'm from the United States. I grew up in New Jersey.


----------



## Abe89

South Asia, Sri Lanka.


----------



## tikobird

Hunterdon County, New Jersey.


----------



## MichiganMade

Detroit, Michigan


----------



## tikobird

Is anyone here from New Jersey, USA? What county?


----------



## Justjthom

Mentor Ohio


----------



## Tyree225

Boise Idaho USA


----------



## 106473

[Redacted]/Ireland... guess i'm [Redacted] Irish.. two passports though handy now


----------



## portuguesedude

Portugal. Yes, Cristiano Ronaldo's country.


----------



## anitas

portuguesedude said:


> Portugal. Yes, Cristiano Ronaldo's country.


serio?um dos meus.


----------



## Shotster36

Chicagoish 
1 hour south


----------



## Depersonalizedhuman3246

Dublin,Ireland . Anyone else from ireland , because im almost sure im the only person in ireland to have depersonalization. Or am i even a peraon ?


----------



## tikobird

Florida for the last 10 years

New Jersey is my home state


----------



## Ningen

Hell


----------



## Bpsnarak

Thailanddd


----------



## FirstAid

Liverpool, united kingdom

If anyone is from the same, would be willing to talk.


----------



## Laurany152

I was born in a little place called Inez, Ky which is in eastern Ky on the border of West Virginia. It was a small little coal mining community and my dad was a coal miner and my mom stayed at home.

I lived there until I married when I was 18. My husband was in the military and we have lived in Germany, Georgia, Virginia, South Carolina, Colorado and now Louisiana. He is retired from the army now and we bought a house here in Louisiana about 11 years ago.


----------



## MyBattle

Holland


----------



## zouzoux

Beirut, Lebanon.


----------



## fac143

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## ugh

anyone from or around berlin?? contact me! phone: 004790713061


----------



## KimSavage

Krasnoyarsk krai, Russia


----------



## SpicyQueen

Queen Creek, Arizona.


----------



## krisstenn23

Jackk11 said:


> Long Island, NY ????


Same here LI NY !!! What part/town ?!


----------



## PerfectFifth

Southern Finland.


----------



## tikobird

I'm from Hunterdon County NJ. and now live in Florida. I grew up in a tiny town named Glen Gardner

.


----------



## michaelcripps9

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Redsaucin

Greenville south Carolina


----------



## Lolla_

Montreal, Canada


----------



## Keara

Canada, Nanaimo BC


----------



## Verrückt

Finland.


----------



## Chen

The Nederlands


----------



## nikie

Helsinki, Finland


----------



## curiousmind

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## Kevkodm

Belgium


----------



## forestx5

Originally from Pittsburgh PA living in Central Virginia.


----------



## bryaan989

forestx5 said:


> Originally from Pittsburgh PA living in Central Virginia.


Go Pitt/Hokies!


----------



## Bluesky

I'm from Algeria (North Africa).


----------



## Findmywayhome

Im from a modest town in central Alberta, Canada. But ive currently been living on Jupiter these past few months ever since this all started


----------



## lost235

I’m from Stockholm, Sweden!


----------



## Laurany152

I may have answered this already but I can't remember lol

So I'll just answer it again just in case. I am originally from Eastern Ky, practically on the border of West Virginia. (literally cross a little bridge and your there lol but my hubby was military so I've been to Germany, Colorado, South Carolina, Virginia, Louisiana, and now he is retired he found a great job here in Las vegas, NV so there you have it.


----------



## Ventol

Привет из Беларуси


----------

